# Something Wicked This Way Comes



## * Legion * (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm back, and by being back, I mean that I am in the gym, on schedule, pressing and heaving and cleaning and clawing my way back to mass and explosive strength.  This is good, because my students return in a week and a half, and this will be a rough schoolyear.  I teach inner city juvinile offenders, and Chicago breeds some tough thugs.
  I'm 28, 6 foot 4 inches tall, and weigh 270 lbs.  Could be leaner, but I will bulk for 8 to ten weeks, then will move into a powerlifting cycle.  Haven't decided yet for how long.  
Goals: (LOOONG TERM)
 Deadlift 600
 Bench 450
 Squat 500

Current: 
  Deadlift:500
  Bench: (shoulder injury, car accident last year) 380-ish
  Squat: 405


Today:  

Miltary press, seated 4x7 @ 135
Dumbbell Row, 3X5 @ 125 
Clean Pull/Lateral Raise supeset 3x4/3x5  150/25
Pulldowns, wide grip, double drop, 2 sets to failure 210/185/100
Shrugs, barbell, 3x5@405

.. Felt good, coming off two week break due to lacerated right hand, 13 stitches.  Need to concentrate on big movements like clean pulls, push presses.  Deadlift day in three days.  

Diet is as follows:  
Breakfast:  4 eggwhite omelette, onions, 1/8 cup cheese
                8oz skim milk
                4 slices whole wheat toast
                24 oz H2o

Lunch:  8 oz chx breast, 
           2 tbs olive oil
           10 corn tortillas 
           1/8 cup cheese 
           1 banana
Post workout:  16oz skim milk
                      2 scoops pro complex

Dinner... haven't decided yet.

... My powelifting goals are distant, I have smaller goals, but i am only taking this a day at a time.  Please feel free to input.  I work out alone, at a small gym, few people my age or of my determination.  Thank you for your support. 

Bill


----------



## Akkers (Aug 9, 2005)

Good to hear Bill. Keep up the work and I'll certainly be following along.
You ever thought about eating more meals? Three just doesnt seem to be enough...
Your moving some pretty decent weight for your deadlift. 
Keep it up champ!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2005)

cool, a journal!  I love the title.  That was a great book.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## * Legion * (Aug 10, 2005)

Madds:  i ate three more meals last night.. just wrote the journal midday.  had a pound of orange roughy and brown rice, and two more protein shakes later on.
LOL eating is never a problem.

P Funk: yes, great book.  wish we could work out together.

MonkeyMan:  Why the long face?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 10, 2005)

This is the layout of my workout cycle for the next 8-10 weeks.  It is a hybrid bodybuilding/powerlifting workout, and will be honed down to more focused, strenght/power movements later on.  Goal for next two months is mass/strength, Farrigno style.
   My basic routine looks like this:


Day 1:

Deadlifts x6 (HEAVY 405 and up)
Cleans x4 (depending on how burned i am from deads, may do on leg day)
Dumbbell Rows x3
Chins/pulldowns x4

Day 2: 

Bench from power rack (allows me to bench heavy, with weight starting right off chest rather than from uprights, develops explosive power from dead stop on chest)    x 5 
Incline x3 
Pushup/cable crossover superset x2
Alternating dumbbell curls or Heavy barbell curl x3
Hammer curls x3

Day 3: off, abs and heavy bag cardio

Day 4: 

Heavy Squat x5 or 6
Calf work

Day 5:

Push press or Seated Military x4
Snatch pulls x 4 superset with alt dumbbell raises (total failure, really burns delts/upper back) 
Shrugs x 4 dumbbell or barbell alternating workouts
Close grip bench OR heavy hammerstrength 
pressdowns
Kickbacks *(i usually do not need much for arms)

Day 6:

Front Squats x4
Overhead Squats x3 ( in place of snatches, to mimic recovery from clean/snatch)
Hamstring work
Lower back work, if necessary


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Alright, you have your journal!!! I LOVE the name also, and your w/o plan!!! Your movin some serious weight too my Freind!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks man.  Its good to be back.  This journal should help me keep focus.  I have tried numerous times to keep a written record of what i have been doing, but i would fall apart several weeks into it.  You, however, are a trooper for the high intensity whole body work that you are doing.  I need to get some wind back, ive gotten to hefty to run like i used to.  i still hit the heavy bag and swim some laps for heart health, but i dont do too much by way of cardio right now, not during strength training.  ill get back into that in late winter, i grow tired of the jiggle when i jump. LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll do my best to keep you on track my Friend!!!


----------



## Akkers (Aug 10, 2005)

Good to see your enthusiastic about it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

LMAO....I love day 4!!  just squat.  hahaa..that is friggin' awesome.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

the master of squat

How much do you bench, deadlift, squat legion? Just wondering what your stats are and how old you are.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm 27
6'4"
275 lbs (somewhere in there)
squat: 500-ish
bench: 380 (dislocated shoulder in car accident last year, took 50 lbs off bench)
deadlift: 500 +

my goal, over the next two years, is to have a 600 lb deadlift.  bench is something that i have pretty much washed my hands of, trying to protect the shoulder.  under the guidance of the p-man, i am toying with dropping powerlifting when i hit 30, and further exploring olympic lifting.  i seem to teeter between the two sports, but the shouder injury hurts my bench a great deal.  six months ago, i switched my grip on bench to underhand, and can get 305 with some grit, and i will continue to attempt underhand.  i want to compte once or twice next year in powerlifting, to see what i can see.  so its ALL OUT on my next few cycles, trying to push my max up as much as i can.  shoulder doenst hurt at all during cleans, jerks, militarys, only bench.  some days its all i can do to hit 250.  no worries, i make up for it on deadlift. 


    thank you all for your response and support, i look forward to reading all of your journals and hearing about your successes and your pitfalls, that is the great thing about these journals.  leaves a legacy, in my opinion.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2005)

cool another strength journal. good luck bro, i'll be following along even if i don't always post. me and you are in the same boat, i'm fairly strong in the Squat/DL, but i bench like a girl. Always had weak/unstable shoulders, and it pisses me off to no end but i can't do much about it except keep pushing.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 11, 2005)

I know, Yanick, but don't quit benching.  I like Mudge's philosophy, and he has spoken several times about troubled benching and strength loss, but he keeps chugging.  Some days are better than others.  I found that by using a powerrack, and putting the supports just so that the bar starts off right on my chest, i have made some strength gains and developed considerable explosive power.  ill rack 305 on it, wedge under the bar, and press from a dead stop off my chest, and man, two to three reps, 4 sets, and im wiped.  need little for the triceps after that.  from time to time, ill do the same in the decline position, and the cross supports help stop the weight at my torso, so that, even if i fail halfway through, the weights don't kill me.  i guess you ahve to see what i mean... it REALLY WORKS.  ill hit a set or three of reverse grip bench after these, but often, i am wiped.  Keep pressing, bro, you'll succeed. thanks for reading.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 11, 2005)

Today was fierce and vicious.  

Front squats: 185/205/205/155 x 8/4/3/7
Overhead squats: 95/105/45/45 x 4/2/10/8 (could have done more, but deads in two days)
Romanian Deads: 3x5@205
Standing Calves: 3 sets complete failure @450 lbs
Seated Calves: 2 sets alternating feet, 135

   Good music: Godsmack and Danzig

  Breakfast:  6 egg white omelette w/half cup cheese
                  4 pieces whole wheat toast
                  12 oz skim milk

  Pre-workout:  8 oz skim milk
                     1 banana
                     1 tbs peanut butter
                     .5 cup plain oatmeal, all blended
  Post-workout: 50 g Pro-Complex whey

  Pre-dinner:  2 turkey sandwiches, whole wheat toast, brown mustard
  Dinner:  2 8oz chicken breast
             Whole wheat egg noodles
             Low-Sugar pasta sauce, .3 cup

  2 more protein shakes before bed, as planned

  LOTS of water, TOO much coffee.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

is overhead squat where you hold the barbell over your head with your arms extended out and peforming a squat?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes, really wide grip, like an Olympic weightlifter in the recovery portion of the snatch.  I put my hands out, almost to the collar, and squat normally, keeping my chin up, really feel it in my delts and obliques.  Give them a try.  Talk to P-Funk, he knows more about them.  I like them, i try to avoid the leg-press machine at all cost.  I'm really old-school in the gym, and like to do as much compound moving as i can.  Ill try and find a link to show you what im talking about.

http://danjohn.org/overhead.html
http://www.stumptuous.com/badsquat.html
http://www.dolfzine.com/page454.htm


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Brother Legion, Nice #'s there my Friend!!! I hear ya with the old school, how do you like the overhead squats? They seem pretty tough!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

danzig and godsmack are good choices.

Overhead squats are the bomb.  the best way to get a good set up is to unrack the bar in a regular back squat position.  Then just jerk the weight directly up.  It should be in the air with your shoulder blades pulled together, ass out, good arch in the lower back and chest out.  It should be up directly above the place that it was resting on your back.  Use a wider grip to extend your base of support.  Then squat back!  It is hard to get the squat back at first on a snatch squat.  Once you get it up the weight slowly.  This exercises is brutal on the core!  I try and stay off the leg press as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Why do you guys stay away from the leg press? Sorry if I sound like an idiot!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Why do you guys stay away from the leg press? Sorry if I sound like an idiot!!!



they are big believers in "old school" weight training where they only focus on major compound exercises. Free weights only.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> they are big believers in "old school" weight training where they only focus on major compound exercises. Free weights only.


Thank you my Friend, much appreciated!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Why do you guys stay away from the leg press? Sorry if I sound like an idiot!!!




i have to load it with to much weight to do anything on it.  it places a huge amount of force on the lumbar spine.  it doesn't incorporate your whole body so for something like strength training I don't see a purpose to it as there is no crossover.  I guess for hypertrophy it is okay.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 11, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

funkman, that is exactly the point.  too much on the knees and lumbar region.  i like that.  LUMBAR REGION!!!!! i am gonna kick you in the LUMBAR REGION!!!! sounds good. i just say lower back, but from now on, im gonna say LUMBAR REGIONNNNNN!!!!!  LOL!  sorry.  too much coffee, waaaaaaay too late.  

shiznit:  old school is right.  actually, like funkman said, it just hurts too much.  to get good in the squat, i do the squat.  i guess, when i say old school, i mean i dont like to complicate stuff in the gym.  people have been getting big and strong for a lot longer than we have had smith machines and leg presses and creatine and steroids.  that, and im just a big geek.

p-funk:  i know exactly what you mean about it being brutal on the core.  i will, however, try what you suggested about racking it like a back squat and jerking it overhead.  i have just been cleaning it and then jerking it overhead, but im not using much weight.  i get some funny looks from the local high school footballers, though, who are doing their concentration curls.  

archangel:  i dig your journal. ill reply to it soon, i have a lot to read through with yours, p funks and several others.  i learn a lot from you guys, and appreciate the support.  though i have no training partner, i feel like i do, coming back here to share my goals and efforts in this journal, and reading about all of yours in your own journals.   sheesh... its like some kind of campfire retreat.  sorry guys, gettin mushy.  

8 hours since workout.. feeling quite sore in legs.  diggin it. cheated at dinner tonight, took the wife, my son, and the in-laws to dinner, they wanted chinese.  tried to be good, got Mongolian beef with brown rice, but HAD TO HAVE CRAB RANGOONS... a vice.  a sin.  i couldn't stop.  looks like extra heavy bag work tomorrow, if i can make it down the stairs.  my hammies are tight.

   tomorrow... stricter diet, better music, and maybe some new ink.  i have a  lot of skin beggin for new tattoos.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you stretch after your workouts?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 12, 2005)

OH squats are awesome, i'm just afraid to do them because i'm super tight in my shoulders (as Pat should remember from a couple of weeks back).

w/o looks great big guy, old school is definitely the way to go. the best feeling in the gym is when your in there for a lower body workout (meaning i won't leave the cage for almost the entire workout) with 300lbs on the bar and a kid comes up to see how much longer you'll be. my usual convo's go like this

me: oh well, i'll be here for like an hour, but i don't mind if you want to jump or w/e...are you squattting?
him:uh, um, well no i gotta do curls...
me:   *turn around and start squatting*


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> OH squats are awesome, i'm just afraid to do them because i'm super tight in my shoulders (as Pat should remember from a couple of weeks back).
> 
> w/o looks great big guy, old school is definitely the way to go. the best feeling in the gym is when your in there for a lower body workout (meaning i won't leave the cage for almost the entire workout) with 300lbs on the bar and a kid comes up to see how much longer you'll be. my usual convo's go like this
> 
> ...



rofl, happens all the time. Every time i'm in the gym, it's like one guy after another after another going straight to the bench to do BB bench or to grab the ez bar and start doing curls. The squat rack is just sitting there all by itself, im the only one that uses it.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 12, 2005)

Woke up this morning with nothing but ache.  feels good, knowing i hit all the right places with the killer squats yesterday, but even my delts are sore, so today will be an off day.  i have a long shift tonight at the bar, so i will just eat and prepare for the upcoming schoolyear's curriculum.  protein protein protein today, and lots of water. 

feeling crummy, mood is terrible, sick of chicken, eggs and protein shaks already, but i choke it down.  i know what Mudge means when he feels like he spends the whole day in the kitchen.  

.. i feel fat, too.  maybe its just water, but jiggle is jiggle.  no real worries, though, im trying to put on bodymass, and certainly some fat goes with it.  wife is on south beach, which drives me nuts.  

tomorrow, bench day.  looking forward, feeling aggressive.  i have heard, though it just might be a myth, that squats and heavy leg work increase the testosterone in the body.  maybe its a half-truth, or only partial information, its hard to sort out fact from fiction.  people i know still say not to go swimming after eating because you'll drown.  i keep it as simple as possible, shedding all the crap and gym lore in order to mainain a level of ferocity in the gym that i need. 

... that squatting rack is like a cage, and i like that analogy, Yanick.  cage the animal.  some days, i feel like the Hulk, somewhat dumber the bigger and stronger he gets.


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cool, a journal!  I love the title.  That was a great book.


And movie..


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

Those are definatly the GOOD aches my Friend!!! Looking forward to keeping up with your journal BRother Legion!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 12, 2005)

Good to see an old school journal. Keep up the good work.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> And movie..




It was a movie too?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 12, 2005)

yes, it was, but the book is superior. 

long night.  not enough protein, got my ass handed to me tonight at the bar.  im sick of tending bar, not as much fun as you would think.  this will be my last year, been doing it for 7 years now.  it will be rough teaching during the day and tending bar at night... it becomes daunting, trying to maintain focus on what i am doing in the gym and then working two jobs.  but im bitching when i should be training.  tomorrow, rage in a cage, rack benching and maybe some arms, if i have any steam left.  thank you all for checking in, and yes, i definately like to keep it old school. 

Archangel... how far are you from the Chicagoland area?  you should drop in sometime. 

P-funk.. never been to New York, but when i do, ill let em know im coming. 

Legs burn tonight.  i worry that by being on them for 8 hours and missing two meals, i am undoing what i worked so hard to do yesterday... whats the work, P funk?  catabolic... catabolism... breakiing down muscle tissue??? man im dumb.

... 55 grams protein shakie to finish off the night, plenty of water.  goodnight all.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 14, 2005)

Saturday was a wash.  I'll not discuss it.  Rather, I shall banish it from my mind.


Sunday:  Looking forward to beavy benching and possibly some arm work.  Legs and back are, by far, my favorite workouts... after this ten week cycle of mass building, i will cease in breaking workouts into "chest, back, lets, etc"  however, this is just to get me back in the swing and pack on some muscle.

Feeling fat.  I need my water.  check back with you later.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 14, 2005)

Much better.  


the water helped... great workout.  Heavy bench/triceps/abs

Rack Bench:  2x3@280, 2x 5@ 250, 1x6@225
Reverse Grip Bench:  3x6@200, 1x7@180
Close Grip Bench: ascending from 150 to 185 for 4 sets
Hammer Pressdown Machine: 2 double drop sets, 300/250/180
Abs:  Decline Crunches and Roman chair

Great Pump, great sweat. good workout.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

yes, catabolic.

please let me know if you come to the city.  I will do the same if I come to chi-town as well.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 15, 2005)

Monday, 8/15

Heavy Squats tonight... had to put the workout off several hours, my son was sick and my wife started teaching today.   I don't go back for another week, so I have Sean during the day, and when she gets home, i go to my night job. 

Bad workout.  225 actually felt heavy. 315 was good for two sets, then down deep in the third set, felt an awful twinge in my lower back, probably dehydrated and WAAAAAAAAAY too caffeinated.  My doc has told me several times that caffeine aggrivates muscle pulls, and will make one more prone to strains and tears.  I dont buy it, but i do understand dehydration.  I rushed through this workout.  Not happy, beat myself up.  I was one of two people in the gym.  Man, i hate not having a partner sometimes.  

Nose started bleeding on last set of squats.  Maybe it wasnt such a bad workout after all.  

Breakfast:  half a box of cheerios, quart of 2% milk, pure-protein bar, three cups coffee

Mid-morning:  8 oz can of white meat chicken, 1 cup colby/jack cheese, 8 corn tortillas, 12 oz water, 2 diet cokes

Lunch: 1lb 97% lean ground beef, cooked on foreman grill, 3 slices swiss cheese, 12 oz water, what was left of my son's mac n cheese

Pre-workout:  1 1/2 boxes of whole wheat mac n cheese ( I KNOW!!!!! TERRIBLE!!!)  made with margerine and skim milk, 8 oz ricotta cheese

Post workout:  50 grams protein shake

Pre-bed:  8 oz can tuna'

No where near enough water.   Tomorrow is a new day.  I hope my strength is up, i hope my son is feeling better, and i finally get these damn stitches out of my hand.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

> My doc has told me several times that caffeine aggrivates muscle pulls, and will make one more prone to strains and tears.



huh, I never heard that before?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool journal here Legion! You seem a bit down on yourself though, what's up with that? Great pics in the gallery as well, very cute kid


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> My doc has told me several times that caffeine aggrivates muscle pulls, and will make one more prone to strains and tears. I dont buy it, but i do understand dehydration


Well it certainly cant help to relax pulled muscles -


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool journal here Legion! You seem a bit down on yourself though, what's up with that? Great pics in the gallery as well, very cute kid




I'm not down on myself.  Just frustrated with getting back in the gym, balancing more obligations than i thought i would be.  Thanks for stopping by to check out my journal.. how long have you been powerlifting?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool then  I understand the obligations getting to be too much!! I've been powerlifting for a full 3 months


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool then  I understand the obligations getting to be too much!! I've been powerlifting for a full 3 months



Well, it sounds like you are doing well, your pics are awesome!   Nice ink... im dying to get more!  

P-Funk:  i know the caffeine thing sounds goofy, i drink quite a bit of coffee daily, as well as a sugar-free redbull or three before a workout.  I suppose th doc was trying to tell me that caffeine dehydrates, but he also told me that i am too tall to weightlift.  LOL.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2005)

i wish i had your strength. You are very strong in all of the compound work. Deadlifts is my strong point but my bench and squats are lacking.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> but he also told me that i am too tall to weightlift. LOL.


Fuck Him!! - 

What is he, one of these 90 year old guys??? -


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome w/o's in here my Friend!!! You can really throw around the weight!!! Great pics too Brother Legion!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

Archangel, we really gotta meet.  you can't live that far away from me.  

MonkeyMan... yes, he is.  he repaired my lower inguinal hernia two years ago, and he is really not too happy when i show up with more aches and injuries.  he is holistic to the gills, and believes that "i am built for basketball."  nope.  i hate basketball.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 16, 2005)

sick workouts in here, you're a fuckin beast. i make it a rule of mine not to listen to doctors about anything but serious illnesses (unless he's a sports doctor or physical therapist or something along those lines).


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome workout today.. 

*Clean pulls*:  5 sets, 185 lbs,  6 reps from floor, last two sets dropped to 135 for five more reps
*Seated military press*:  155 lbs X 8, 5, 5, 3
*Seated Dumbbell curl to press*: 2 sets 60 lbs X 8, 4, 30 second rest interval.  These really burned, kicked my ass.
Heavy Barbell Curls:  135 lbs X 5, 3, 3, 2( last set supersetted with seated cable alternating curls, 20 second negatives)

Abs


Breakfast:  50 grams pro complex, milk blended
Pre=workout:  4 beef patties, whole wheat toast, swiss cheese, 2 litres h2o
Post workout:  50 grams pro complex water blended
Dinner:  1lb ground beef, black beans, 1 cup white rice
Late meal:  who knows yet, stomach crampy (too much beef?>????)


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> sick workouts in here, you're a fuckin beast. i make it a rule of mine not to listen to doctors about anything but serious illnesses (unless he's a sports doctor or physical therapist or something along those lines).



No, bro, hes not a sports doc.  he's a little old Indian man, actually, he was my surgeon four years ago who patched up my torn abdominals.  My new doc is awesome, but I've only been seeing him since my son was born.  He's a GP, but more open minded.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice lifts man. Fucking awesome. Keep it up


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 17, 2005)

Akkers said:
			
		

> Nice lifts man. Fucking awesome. Keep it up



Thank you, friend.  I appreciate that you stopped by to read my journal.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 17, 2005)

I'be been following for a little while - I'm the old 'madds'. Just had the ID changed for something new. I'll be following for a long time yet. These P/L journals really interest me. I've been a bodybuilder my whole life and I think it's great to see this different side of training. Your journal and P-funk's have been a great read 

Can't say I've ever heard that statement about caffeine though...


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 17, 2005)

LOL 

Funk and i come from a similar school of thought.  I am a purist, but i am learning how to change my diet.  I had, for so long, stuck to the "lift big, get big, lift bigger, get stronger" lifestyle.  I don't really use any supplements, just FOOD FOOD FOOD.
I'm big to begin with, which makes it fun to try to keep my weight up without putting on a great deal of bodyfat.  I know i am ignorant about a few things, like changing intensities to stimulate results, diet, and anything to do with hormones and steroids, (which i avoid!)

  Caffeine.. i suppose i consume the caffeine of ten mortal men.  that doc was just trying to talk down to me, thinking that im just a beefy guy with no prefrontal lobe development.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 17, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> that doc was just trying to talk down to me, thinking that im just a beefy guy with no prefrontal lobe development.



All docs are like that. The second you step into their office and they see you have muscles, BANG, they immediately assume you have no brains. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the docs used sock-puppets to explain stuff...


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice w/o Legion! Are you switching to Olympic lifting?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 18, 2005)

Not now, not as hard core as Funk.  Right now, i want to put on muscle mass, get my lifts back in powerlifting, and stick with powerlifting for a couple of years.  I do practice the olympic lifts, but it really takes some time before the tecnique is down.  i have not done a powerlifting competition yet, mostly because my bench is terrible.  i want to so bad, and after watching your videos, im inspired.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool. Your bench is much better than mine though. Try a competition just for fun, it's not about the weights you lift as much as pushing yourself and the experience


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Not now, not as hard core as Funk.  Right now, i want to put on muscle mass, get my lifts back in powerlifting, and stick with powerlifting for a couple of years.  I do practice the olympic lifts, but it really takes some time before the tecnique is down.  i have not done a powerlifting competition yet, mostly because my bench is terrible.  i want to so bad, and after watching your videos, im inspired.




Just do a deadlift meet then.  The deadlift meets are the best and by far my favorite lift in a powerlifting meet (also the most legit since you can't really wear any gear to help you lift the weight from the floor.).


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I'll give it a try.  I like the deadlift by far, my back has been tight and i have found that, over the past two weeks, i am actually shying away from heavy deads.  I force myself through some of them, but i end up thinking soooo much about form that i blow the lift and get mad.  My best dead is 600, sumo style.  Lately, to practice Olympic form, i have been using a "standard" stance, which has cut a bit off my lift.  I work out with 405 for anywhere from 5 to 8 reps, but these past two weeks, i dropped it down to 315.  i really messed up something in my back on july 4, and it still hurts.  I hope it is not disk damage.  I am injury prone, but my dumb ass trains throug it instead of taking the week off.  oh well. too much moaning, i gotta go to work.  I will have a late workout tonight, deadlifts, but i have to go to a different gym.  I think i will ONLY hit deads tonight, and bury myself with high intenisty.  if i do it right, i really dont need much else for back.  I still love one-arm dumbbell rows, hit three sets with 135, and im good to go.  Thanks for the feedback guys, 

Funk, i want to pick your brain on how to up my intensity, when you have time.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

what do you want to do with your intensity?


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just do a deadlift meet then. The deadlift meets are the best and by far my favorite lift in a powerlifting meet (also the most legit since you can't really wear any gear to help you lift the weight from the floor.).


definately. I love watching DL comps... you can't cheat.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Brother Legion, how goes it? I agree, you should do a meet, youre putting up incredible numbers!!!


----------



## Akkers (Aug 18, 2005)

600lb deads....! Your def on the right track. - I'm with Archangel about teh meet. Go for it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn that's a big deadlift!! Maybe you just need some deep tissue massage or something, pulling like that will send your back muscles into spasms.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn that's a big deadlift!! Maybe you just need some deep tissue massage or something, pulling like that will send your back muscles into spasms.



No kidding. I'm bullheaded, like i told you.  I've been to immediate care twice because of messed up muscles in my lower back, but i am shunning common sense and just pushing through.  I love the rush, though, of holding that kind of weight and conquering it, pulling my shoulders up and back to complete that lift.  Thank you all for your positive input, its good to have a place to put these thoughts down and get honest and positive criticism.  

   Today was supposed to be deadlift day, ended up filling in for a missing bartender, just got home at 1:30 am.  i will wake early and get the deads in, but at that hour, no big lifts.  

*Funk man:*  I know that "intensity" can be manipulated many ways, through constant weight increase, through rest intervals, through forced reps and supersets, through negatives... i read a comment recently that you made about 5 reps being too few to properly affect a muscle group, that you need at least 8 to prevent accommodation.   does this stand for the "big 3 lifts" in powerlifting and the same with clean/jerks and snatches?  or just support movements like dumbbell rows, push presses, etc?  I train like a beast, and get frenzied, and find that i sometimes lose track of my intensity goals, for the sake of just putting up big lifts.  ultimately, i am concerned that i will not make the desired progress if i just keep hitting close to max lifts.  i try to follow logic, which tells me that, to get massive and strong, one must lift heavy, one must push hard against heavy weight.  For example, heaavy deads or bench, sets of 2 and three reps with REAL STRUGGLE with good form... i know, too much weight makes a sloppy lift, which is why my olympic "practice lifts" are with relatively light weights.   Am i  making sense?  Damn, i wish i could just work out with you for a week to see what you mean.   

*Rocco:*  I dig your pics, man!  Nice ink!  i design tattoos, if you are ever looking for new ink.  My birthday is today, i asked my wife for more ink. 

*Archangel:*  If i worked out like you, i would need 2 gallons of water, rather than my usual one, and would be hone in time to catch another episode of Family Guy!  You're truly dedicated.   Stay focused, you inspire. 

*Akkers*:  I want to see PICS!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

> Funk man: I know that "intensity" can be manipulated many ways, through constant weight increase, through rest intervals, through forced reps and supersets, through negatives... i read a comment recently that you made about 5 reps being too few to properly affect a muscle group, that you need at least 8 to prevent accommodation. does this stand for the "big 3 lifts" in powerlifting and the same with clean/jerks and snatches? or just support movements like dumbbell rows, push presses, etc? I train like a beast, and get frenzied, and find that i sometimes lose track of my intensity goals, for the sake of just putting up big lifts. ultimately, i am concerned that i will not make the desired progress if i just keep hitting close to max lifts. i try to follow logic, which tells me that, to get massive and strong, one must lift heavy, one must push hard against heavy weight. For example, heaavy deads or bench, sets of 2 and three reps with REAL STRUGGLE with good form... i know, too much weight makes a sloppy lift, which is why my olympic "practice lifts" are with relatively light weights. Am i making sense? Damn, i wish i could just work out with you for a week to see what you mean.




I don't recall making a comment like that and if I did I would have to see what kind of context it was in or what it was pertaining to.  I rarely do more than 3 reps these days per set.  As far as increasing intensity weekly goes there are many many things you can do to push yourself to heavier weights (provided your technique is sound).


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, I don't really know you, but I wanted to wish you a happy 28th b-day today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> *Rocco:*  I dig your pics, man!  Nice ink!  i design tattoos, if you are ever looking for new ink.  My birthday is today, i asked my wife for more ink.


Thanks man. I love my tatoos. Hopefully I'll finish my back here soon. I'll definately keep you in mind for new ink, my tattoo artist helps me design what I want and does a great job but she's moving too Germany in November  So I'm sure I could use some help. And HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!!! What did your wife say?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday my Friend!!! You design tattoos huh? How much you charge? I will keep you in mind, definatly due for another one myself!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

happy birthday big man!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL thanks.  two days off, i needed it.  still sore from legs and delts, was scheduled to do deads, but i will hit them after my shift tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

How do you design tattoos? I have one in mind, but it's pretty complicated I think!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 20, 2005)

send me a pm and tell me what you have in mind.  i got my bachelor's degree in fine art, and i could send you some pics of some things i have done for shows.  i really dont have a bit portfolio of designs for tattoos, but i just finished a piece for my father in law, who is a biker, and am working on my own.  the one i have in my pic, on my arm, is a tribal piec i drew.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2005)

Something I didn't know but just found out!  I was talking to my coach about the Encyclopedia or Weightlifting and he told me (don't know why he failed to mention this before?) that Arthur Dreshler, the author of the book, was his coach!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2005)

Heya brotha!

Lookin good in here....sorry I didn't post sooner!  I have been pulling some crazy weeks at work and with both my volly squads I just don't have the time to post as much as i use to!  I'll be here more often now though schedual is clearing up.

Lifts are looking really strong bro wow....really rippin it up boy!  Keep at it and I agree with everyone else about the comps!

You do alot of art design eh?  I may have to get ya to sketch me something....been lookin for someone to do some work for me lol!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 21, 2005)

ill do design work for anyone, just ask.

Training going well.  ill post specifics later, been sick, really should stay focused, school starts this week, nervous about my self-contained class.  I have all the "heavy hitters this week,  the most violent.  Toughest kid in my class has a manslaughter rap.  Ill post more later, just glad you guys keep posting to keep me motivated.   I am thankful for this. 

Deadbolt... thanks for stopping by.  Your back is huge, nice avatar.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Brother Legion, sorry to hear your under the weather!!! GODspeed you with the "Heavy Hitters"!!! I will send you a PM when I get my idea all together, your tribal sun looks killer!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 22, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> nervous about my self-contained class. I have all the "heavy hitters this week, the most violent. Toughest kid in my class has a manslaughter rap.


 Damn, my teacherlast year once had a convicted murderer in her class. Part of his sentence wasto finish highschool. Do they let you have a weapon or something on you?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 22, 2005)

There is little need for a weapon.  The students are all bussed in, wanded, patted down, and have their shoes removed.  We are talking about kids who are on parole, probation, house arrest, and have violent criminal records.  There are "general population" kids, who are the average gangbangers, drug dealers, etc.  Then there are the "self contained" kids, who are too much of a violent behavior risk to be put into the rotation with the other students, who are allowed to change classes and have less structured time.  My students are the self contained kids, therefore, i teach them all day long, all year long, all subjects.  they are mine.  they stay with me.  WHen things get out of hand, we go "hands on,"  which means they are removed from the classroom, forcibly, for a QT, or quiet training.  This involves 2 staff members holding the wrist and tricep, and the students stands at attention on the wall until the behavior either ceases or escalates.  If it escalates, then we go to a standing wrap, in which on staff applies a special restraint to the students arms, and the other staff stays put on one arm.  (like a bear hug, but without constricting.)  If this does not work, you go seated with the student, if not, you take them down and they "go prone."  this involves all the manpower you need, and it gets rough.  I have been hit with a chair, taken a few blows, but nothing of concern.  One kid gave me a concussion, hit me from behind when i was unaware and bounced my head off a cinder block wall.  I was furious, and, needless to say, he was on the ground for a while.  
   This is not an excuse to put kids down.  The job is to teach, i am there to teach.  I do not like touching a kid, especially when it is a kid that does not want to be touched.  They respect me not for my size, but for my humor and the fact that i care about them.  Needless to say, the kid that gave me the concussion apologized, and he is back in my class this year.  
   I only describe my job because i want it to be understood just what this forum means to me.  This is my outlet.  I have a wonderful family, and am blessed with a supportive wife and a son that lights up my life.  I never fear for myself at work, not physically, of course.  If it would not be for my size, i would still have the martial arts background, and the kids know it.  
   My goal for these kids is for them to trust.  I want to be trusted, i want them to know that not all white people are racists, not all white people are out to get them.  I want them to know that just because a man is large does not make him intimidating, but most of all, i never want them to mistake kindness for weakness.   This is my creed, if anything.  Do not mistake my kindness for weakness.

   I come home, after a day with those young men and women, and am full of hate and full of hope at the same time, and it is like a furnace.  I take it to the gym, and gut out the heaviest reps i can.  You would be amazed, the testosterone that pumps through my veins from this sort of work.  I will, however, only stay at my school for another year or so.  I really want to get involved in teaching LD, (learning disabilities, I have a master's degree in Special Education, and a Master of Arts in Teaching)  BD (behavior disorder) schools are not as effective as i would like to believe, and i do not want to be bringing this shit home with me for the sake of my son.  
   I also want to get involved in the Special Olympics, with some of the strength athletes.  I hear that is an adventure.  

   Little to say about he workouts lately,  the past few days have been a wash.  Thats okay, i am feeling strong and have been eating well, despite the half of a German Chocolate birthday cake that i ate for my birthday!!!!!!   If whey protein tasted like german chocolate, i wouldnt have to hold my breath while i chug it down.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Damn man thats an awsome job....it sounds like you really enjoy helping people.  That would be an awsome way to mix the two passions if you did the special olympics weight lifting gig.  That would be a challange but I think it would be so rewarding to know you were able to accomplish such great things!!!

I agree wih the whey LOL.  I have for a long time been blending mine up...some ice stuff like that to make it taste better.  Just got tired of straight whey and water.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 23, 2005)

hey big guy i know i'm super late, but happy belated b-day anyway   

i get the elitefts newsletter every week, this week it had a nice article about squatting raw, thought you (and the rest of the strength athletes on here) might enjoy it.

Raw Squat


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 23, 2005)

*Yanick*:  Man, thanks a lot, I am becoming obsessed, and any information is welcome.  I know i pick a lot of brains around here, especially our resident oly weightlifter, P funk.  Squatting is something I ignored for a long time, but I realized that the body works as a whole, or barely works at all.  Squats are king, and if one wnats to build a huge physique, no better way than to hit the most muscles possible, with squats (and, certainly, deadlifts.)

*Deadbolt*:  Thanks for the words of encouragement.  Honestly, more days are better than those I described.  Too much abuse of today's kids, and when you have next to nothing, I understand why kids sell drugs and join gangs.  I've learned a great deal from them, I hope that I am able to reciprocate.


Today:  Deads again, then Dumbbell rows, pullup or pulldowns, whatever feels more effective.  here's the plan...

*Deadlifts*:
      2 sets 305lbs x 8 reps
      3 sets 375 x 2-3 reps
      1 set 405 x1 rep
      1 set 215 x complete failure
*Dumbbell rows:*
      2 sets 115 x 8
      2 sets 130x 5
*Pullups or pulldowns*:  whatever it takes.

Lately, i have found that i need little or nothing for traps, which took some time to get used to.  I want big mountain traps, but the finish of the deadlift is a shrug up an dback, which hits them hard and deep.  middle back has been responding well to the dumbbell rows, barbell rows never worked well for me.  I HATE t bar rows, the weight i would put on it hurt my ribs.  I lay off any rowing that puts my lower back in jeopardy, saving my low back for deads/cleans/ front squats.  
   I understand that dumbbell rows are not meant to be performed at a super heavy weight, but again, i respond well to these, and am able to stay strict and minimize arm involvement.   I want to begin doing farmer's walks, but my gym really doesn't have dumbbells big enough.  I will fabricate somethign at home, my but is a welder, and we are going to begin work on a custom bike next summer, maybe i can get my hands on something that we can weld handles to and fill with water or sand?  Who knows.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like a solid plan of attack my friend!!  I agree with alot of yor theories there....I feel the same way about most of that!  Except I love BB rows and DB rows.  BB rows really help me build a nice wide back....and deads really hit the traps deep.  B/c I tore my cuff I can't do shrugs yet but the deads really hit my traps HARD!  Wish I could squat though....I use to squat but all of a sudden now I can't...it brings to much pain to my shoulder!  My form was poor for a while and I leaned forward to much and once i corrected that problem and found proper form it hurt to much lol.

Best of luck on your w/o!


----------



## Yanick (Aug 23, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> *Yanick*:  Man, thanks a lot, I am becoming obsessed, and any information is welcome.  I know i pick a lot of brains around here, especially our resident oly weightlifter, P funk.  Squatting is something I ignored for a long time, but I realized that the body works as a whole, or barely works at all.  Squats are king, and if one wnats to build a huge physique, no better way than to hit the most muscles possible, with squats (and, certainly, deadlifts.)



yea bro, squatting is important. its my favorite lift by far, so i tend to neglect my DL a lot, but i find that when my squat is up my DL is up too unless i can't grip the bar that is. my main limiting factor in DL's right now is grip, and i refuse to use straps so i'm hitting my grip pretty hard lately.

i especially like the point he makes in the article about working your quads, as IMO the traditional westside program tends to neglect them and concentrates on the P-chain way too much.

i love squatting, i tell people all the time to squat and they will break their plateau's or just see amazing gains but they either won't listen because of some pseudo-science bs they heard on CNN or they are afraid of working hard. all i ever hear in the gym from my friends is "Damn Yan, why are you so sweaty?!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

That's a great article Yanick!! Just read it last week, it's in my collection now. Your plan looks good Legion  You do convention dead correct?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 23, 2005)

yes and no, Rocco.  I have switched back and forth, but my dumb ass pulled something major doing deads on July 4 this year, getting too stupid doing "conventional" style deads.  I hit my biggest lifts using a sumo style, which seems to work better for me being so stinking tall.  I have to drop the weight down to do conventional, so until i learn otherwise, i do the heavy lifts sumo style, and do the moderately heavy sets traditional style.  I wonder if this is counter productive or a waste of time?   Same for bench, i do a combination of Power benching with a rather narrow grip, and reverse-grip benching with a rather wide grip, all in the same workout.  I bench better with the traditional grip, but i want to try putting up more weight with the reverse grip.  I love the looks i get when i hit reps with underhand grip.  

   There are times that i feel that i know what im doing, and then, like now, times i feel that i don't.  Being one who researches a great deal of topics for school, i am well versed on the notion of staying informed and being critically literate.  However, in the gym, i like to keep it simple, and stick with what works.  i dont want to waste my time worrying about whether or not a particular movement provides a bettter mechanical advantage over another.  i do not want to worry about bio-physics, cellular respiration, or theories of fluid dynamics while i am working out.   I think about it for a while, and rely on what my body is telling me, how my body responds.  I hurt myself doing heavy traditional-stance deadlifts.  Obviously, as a powerlifter, its okay to train with sumo-style, if that is what will help me rack up big points in competitoin.  Someone like p-funk, being a bit shorter, as well as training in the oly lifts, must train his deadlifts in the traditional stance, for this is the beginning movement for the snatch and the clean and jerk.  
   Squats are a no brainer for me, i just wish i had a spotter more often than i do.  I think its time to change gyms, i need a hard-core place now, where guys are bigger and stronger than i, and will push me to excel, rather than just move out of the way when i want to use a machine because i sweat through two shirts.  I am never going to get my ass out of the hole in a heavy squat without someone there to yell at my big ass and get me pumped.  Same with bench.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 23, 2005)

Yanick:  i have read that article so many times now, and I feel more confident in what i have been doing as far as squat goes.  Ashamedly, i neglect my abs, and this is not great.  I wonder how much this has been hindering my squat?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good post! Maybe you need to find some people to w/o with also. Any powerlifting clubs around you? I actually pull less with Sumo style than conventional. I MUST be doing something wrong with it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 23, 2005)

Great w/o there BRother Legion!!! Big, BIG numbers!!! You do a shrug after Deads too huh? I started doing that a while back and Friends started calling them Deads-Angel Style (LOL) so I have been calling them that ever since!!! Lookin solid in here!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 23, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> *Deadlifts*:
> 2 sets 305lbs x 8 reps
> 3 sets 375 x 2-3 reps
> 1 set 405 x1 rep
> ...


 Good work out. Huge numbers.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2005)

damn.  130lb DB rows is pretty friggin serious bro!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good post! Maybe you need to find some people to w/o with also. Any powerlifting clubs around you? I actually pull less with Sumo style than conventional. I MUST be doing something wrong with it.


I am the same way my friend....I don't know why!  But deads come very easy for me b/c I'm so short...I guess I'm just built for em LOL.

Legion--Alot fo good points!  I agree with the spotter.  But I prefere having someone I'm familiar with spot me b/c I don't trust many people!  Like I trained with my cousin for the better part of 3 years and we know each other inside and out so when ever he is around I use him to spot and man it makes a world of difference when I have some monster smackin the shit out of me getting me pumped up!  Off to reading the squat article...maybe it will help me out so I can squat again!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

Blew my workout last night.  Missed my workout this morning.  Fitting it in tonight is going to be difficult, but i must, and I WILL.  Missed Deadlifts AGAIN.  not good, im sad as shit because I get on a roll, and then when the going gets tough, I end up working working working and burining out with no gas for the gym.  I wrestle with just going to the gym anyway, doing this or that, but more often than not, its all or nothing.  If i do not go with focus, i do not go at all.  

Tonight.. should i just move on with my scheduled workouts, or make up what i missed yesterday?   What is better in the long run?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 24, 2005)

Depending on what i missed and what i still have to work on for the week i switch my schedule around if i start missing days and stuff like that. For example, say i missed speed work on the bench and today is my strength work for squats. i'll go do my speed bench work, then my strength squat work and from there pick 3-5 assistance exercises for the squat/bench to work on, effectively making it a full body workout of sorts but still sticking to w/e program i happen to be using at that time. i don't know your routine so i can't really tell you what to do, but thats something to ponder over.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 24, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> This is the layout of my workout cycle for the next 8-10 weeks.  It is a hybrid bodybuilding/powerlifting workout, and will be honed down to more focused, strenght/power movements later on.  Goal for next two months is mass/strength, Farrigno style.
> My basic routine looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...



This is my workout scheme for then next eight to ten weeks, mostly mass-building and powerlifting hybrid.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Brother Legion, I usually continue on like I never skipped one!!! Can't let it get you too down my Friend, thats very hard for your psyche in the long run!!! Your plan is very interesting, will definatly be following closely!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm with Archie on that!! Or I combine w/o's.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 25, 2005)

Well I've never done a power hybrid routine like your doing but I ussually combine them because I have limited time I can get into the gym.  So like this week I had to take a day off so I will have to combine legs and delts.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 25, 2005)

shit sorry i'm late, but here is what i would do assuming we're talking day 1 and 2.



			
				* Legion * said:
			
		

> Day 1:
> 
> Deadlifts x6 (HEAVY 405 and up)
> Cleans x4 (depending on how burned i am from deads, may do on leg day)
> ...



i would skip the cleans and maybe do them before squatting on day 3 or first thing on day 4. i would also skip the crossovers, pushups, and curls or limit them like 1-2 sets at the end of the workout.

i would come in, do my DL strength work, then i would do my bench strength work. after which i would do all the DL auxiliary and finish with the bench auxiliary work effectively making it a full body workout of sorts. at the end you can throw in some curls, crossovers etc if you feel up to it, but i would probably either skip them of just do like 1 high rep set.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 26, 2005)

I have not written much in the past several days, I have not wanted to.  My back has been acting up, and things have been rough getting back into the schoolyear.  I have the toughest group of kids in the school.  Today is the sort of day that I think back to when I almost joined the Marine Corps, as most of the males in my family did.  There are days that I wish I could have the intestinal fortitude of R. Lee Ermy in Full Metal Jacket.  
   Today will be a good workout.  I am shifting squats to tomorrow, because I have to close the bar tonight.  Today will be heavy cleans, push presses, and trap/tricep work.  Tomorrow, heavy squats.  

Diet has been for shit, too much eating before bed.  This is my greatest challenge.  I eat well up until that last meal before bed, where I should be getting lean protein, and I end up eating something processed and full of garbage, like a microwave burrito.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 26, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I have not written much in the past several days, I have not wanted to.  My back has been acting up, and things have been rough getting back into the schoolyear.  I have the toughest group of kids in the school.  Today is the sort of day that I think back to when I almost joined the Marine Corps, as most of the males in my family did.  There are days that I wish I could have the intestinal fortitude of R. Lee Ermy in Full Metal Jacket.
> Today will be a good workout.  I am shifting squats to tomorrow, because I have to close the bar tonight.  Today will be heavy cleans, push presses, and trap/tricep work.  Tomorrow, heavy squats.
> 
> Diet has been for shit, too much eating before bed.  This is my greatest challenge.  I eat well up until that last meal before bed, where I should be getting lean protein, and I end up eating something processed and full of garbage, like a microwave burrito.



hey don't sweat it bro, we all go through slumps now and again (some more than others, coughmecough). i've been the same way lately, the summer's ending and i've been hanging out and partying way too much. diet has been shit and training has been so so, plus i got sick and i'm on dayquil so my appetite is nil. i know what you mean about the pre bedtime meal, sometimes i'm so beat by the end of the day i can't even think of grilling some chicken up or whatever, i just eat something fast and easy. you'll be back in no time, we all come back eventually that is what seperates us from the rest of the gym fucks who are there to get pumped arms and pick up chicks, IMHO. Personally i'm in this for life, and life throughs curve balls every so often that you have to deal with and lifting is not always the top priority so don't sweat it when you hit a slump like that. just remember that we're here to support not judge or ridicule, if it wasn't for this forum and Pat i don't know where i'd be right now...everytime i'm down like this i get a swift kick in the ass and i'm right back into it and making gains like a madman. things will calm down for you and you'll get adjusted to a new schedule, and you'll be bigger/stronger than ever. i personally can't wait for school to start for me because i'll finally calm down with everything, buckle down and get some serious work done.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 26, 2005)

I appreciate the support.  It gets quite frustrating, I know lately I have been responding to some of the stupidity on this forum.  I only react to the negative stuff, like people posting and calling each other bitches and stuff like that.  I should have kept my mouth shut.  What fires me up is when I am accused of kissing ass.  I am here to learn, just like you said.  And yes, we should be thankful for guys like Pat who are willing to share what they know.  I know this very well, I made a career out of doing the same thing.  Thanks for the words of kindness.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 26, 2005)

i'm with yan on this... I too had a summer slump, for about 2 weeks. NOT what you want to do when your bulking. I drank, slept in, and ate like shit for 2 weeks straight at my girlfriends shore house. It sucked... I felt so skinny, weak and useless. I got back in the gym, started eating right and I was bigger, stronger, and more motivated than ever. So don't let the little shit phase you, this sport is a journey, not a sprint.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear that things are rough right now. I may not be a hardcore lifter, lol, but I sure know about slumps. Right now, I've been unsuccessfully been trying to find a job and studying to retake the LSAT...when the motivation isn't really there and I question going back to law school...searching for my purpose in life I guess. I also am FINALLY starting to recover from the flu after about two weeks. So ya, it's been pretty depressing. However, we all go through our own struggles and come back stronger. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 26, 2005)

This journal is more helpful than I had imagined.  Today was a great workout, good to be back in the groove.  Thank you for all of your support and kind words.  

Clean to press:  135x12
                       185x6
                       225x3
                       225x2 (fought for the third, couldnt get it, got REEEEEAL dizzy)
Dumbbell curl to press:  *kicked my ass!
                      50lbsx 6
                      20 second rest, then 40 lbsx 7
                      20 second rest, then 30 lbs x 8?  (dont remember)
Snatch pull (still not sure if i'm doing these right?  Funkman? ) 
         185x 5
         150x 8

Hammer curls:  6 sets of 55 lbs x 8, 3 second negative, last set was double drop set

No need for traps today, totally gassed, went right to work to close the bar, dropped three bottles while flipping them, my forearms were shakey.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 26, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that things are rough right now. I may not be a hardcore lifter, lol, but I sure know about slumps. Right now, I've been unsuccessfully been trying to find a job and studying to retake the LSAT...when the motivation isn't really there and I question going back to law school...searching for my purpose in life I guess. I also am FINALLY starting to recover from the flu after about two weeks. So ya, it's been pretty depressing. However, we all go through our own struggles and come back stronger. Best of luck to ya.





Man, aggie.  I can't get over those abs.  Good to have a feminie point of view.  Thank you for stopping by.  I think i am crushing on you.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 26, 2005)

Ouch, Legion, you break em? Nice numbers on the clean/press!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 26, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Ouch, Legion, you break em? Nice numbers on the clean/press!




Thanks bro, kinda sloppy though.  I was in a state of rage, slobbering and spitting on the mirrors... i was the guy that I hate in the gym today. LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

w/o is looking solid my Friend!!! Don't be so hard on yourself, thats my job   !!! Lookin good, hope it's goin better for you my Friend!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Clean to press:  135x12
> 185x6
> 225x3
> 225x2 (fought for the third, couldnt get it, got REEEEEAL dizzy)


 Nice clean and presses.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Snatch pull (still not sure if i'm doing these right?  Funkman? )
> 185x 5
> 150x 8


 I wouldn't do those if you aren't sure if you are doing them right. That is not an exercise you want to have bad form on.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

Hands placed close to end of bar
Feet flat, shoulder width apart, toes slightly out
Bar touching shins
Arms straight
Chest up and out, shoulder blades together
Head facing forward
Back straight
Hips low with thighs parallel to floor
Bar pulled slowly off floor in a straight line
Arms straight
Pull done with legs and hips
Knees move back and return under the bar
Back straight
Athlete bends at hips
Arms straight
Bar slightly over knees and touching thighs
Legs and hips extend
Shoulder shrug
Pull with arms
Bar remains close to body
Legs spread slightly to side
Athlete bends at hips and knees
Bar pulled over the head (and you drop under the bar)
bar held high overhead (stand up)
 Here is a list of stuff to look for in a snatch.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 27, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Man, aggie.  I can't get over those abs.  Good to have a feminie point of view.  Thank you for stopping by.  I think i am crushing on you.


  Took hard work to get these abs, so thank you VERY much. Just remember, stay focused and positive and things will eventually fall into place for ya...er....atleast that's what I keep trying to tell myself.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> No need for traps today, totally gassed


 

Welcome to the wonderful world of Olympic lifting -  

Start a good stretching routine if you doing it more than once a week
It made everything tolerable for me

(That's what I say now... Heavy WO tomorrow) -


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 27, 2005)

All I did today was squats.  (were squats? grammar?)  2 warmups of 135, 3 sets 225, 12 reps, felt heavy, my back is still tight from deadlift injury in july.  315 for 5 reps, 350 for 2.  Hit calves, went home, ate.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice, VERY nice squats there Brother Legion!!! Take it easy with that back my Friend!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> All I did today was squats. (were squats? grammar?) 2 warmups of 135, 3 sets 225, 12 reps, felt heavy, my back is still tight from deadlift injury in july. 315 for 5 reps, 350 for 2. Hit calves, went home, ate.


 Was is singular, so it would be "were squats". Or you could say all I did today was squat. Don't you teach grammar?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 27, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Was is singular, so it would be "were squats". Or you could say all I did today was squat. Don't you teach grammar?




Uh oh.  However, "squats" is a singular unit, describing a set of multiple components... unlike, say, if i said "the squirts."  i did not have "were squirts,"  or i did not have "one of many squirts" or "some of most squirts." 


I squatted a lot today, how's that?  LOL thanks man, for the lesson in humility.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 27, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Uh oh. However, "squats" is a singular unit, describing a set of multiple components... unlike, say, if i said "the squirts." i did not have "were squirts," or i did not have "one of many squirts" or "some of most squirts."
> 
> 
> I squatted a lot today, how's that? LOL thanks man, for the lesson in humility.


 I think if you did more than one rep, then it becomes plural. How did you injure your back from deadlifts? Bad form?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I think if you did more than one rep, then it becomes plural. How did you injure your back from deadlifts? Bad form?




You wouldn't believe how I did  it.  I was working with two kids from the local high school football team, teaching them some moves for explosive power.  I was showing them how to deadlift, talking to them while I was demonstrating the lift.  I had 225 on it, and being overeager, as I lifted the weight, I ACTUALLY TURNED AROUND WITH THE WEIGHT!!!!!  What was i thinking???? It was a kneejerk reaction, to talk to them about how to finish the lift.  I felt a sharp pain in my lower back, and I couldn't stand up for ten minutes to leave the gym.  It was humiliating, they kids had to unrack the weight for me.  I spent the next week hobbling around the house.. 225!  lol!  We are humbled in so many ways.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL!!! Its the teacher in ya, Legion! Tryin to demonstrate, lol...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> You wouldn't believe how I did it. I was working with two kids from the local high school football team, teaching them some moves for explosive power. I was showing them how to deadlift, talking to them while I was demonstrating the lift. I had 225 on it, and being overeager, as I lifted the weight, I ACTUALLY TURNED AROUND WITH THE WEIGHT!!!!! What was i thinking???? It was a kneejerk reaction, to talk to them about how to finish the lift. I felt a sharp pain in my lower back, and I couldn't stand up for ten minutes to leave the gym. It was humiliating, they kids had to unrack the weight for me. I spent the next week hobbling around the house.. 225! lol! We are humbled in so many ways.


 Lol, I did the same thing on calve raises. I was trying to show this kid how to train legs, and we got to standing calve raises (my gym doesn't have the machine, so I used a step and the smith machine) and I hurt my back while I was telling him about training safe lol. I had the step to far back and it put to much pressure on my back.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL I did something equally as stupid. I was showing my friend DB Flat presses, chose a safe weight (50's). and I showed him how i contract... etc. and I was locked out and for some dumb reason my left arm decided to give out and the dumbell landed on my chest, right by my heart... i thought I was gunna have a murmur. I'm such a clutz


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Lol, I did the same thing on calve raises. I was trying to show this kid how to train legs, and we got to standing calve raises (my gym doesn't have the machine, so I used a step and the smith machine) and I hurt my back while I was telling him about training safe lol. I had the step to far back and it put to much pressure on my back.




At one gym, all they had were those damn step aeropic steps, and I loaded up a smith, got under it, and the damn step flipped up, and the weight and I crashed to the floor face first.  I was sooooooooo emberassed.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> At one gym, all they had were those damn step aeropic steps, and I loaded up a smith, got under it, and the damn step flipped up, and the weight and I crashed to the floor face first. I was sooooooooo emberassed.


  Man, that's pretty bad. I don't know if that tops fainting on a treadmill though.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Man, that's pretty bad. I don't know if that tops fainting on a treadmill though.




If you are referring to my wife.......


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> At one gym, all they had were those damn step aeropic steps, and I loaded up a smith, got under it, and the damn step flipped up, and the weight and I crashed to the floor face first. I was sooooooooo emberassed.


I don't get this...

How were you standing??? -


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I don't get this...
> 
> How were you standing??? -



Upright.  Vertical.  On my feet.  heels hanging off the end of the step.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2005)

Heya bro!!!  Hows things?  Just cstching up on your jounal...sorry was swamped all weekend.

Glad your back in the swing of things....I couldn't help but agree 100% with yan before he is totaly right!

As for dumb things in the gym....I was finishing a drop set of pullovers when I stepped on a crack walking back to the rack.  Me being light headed as it was from the drop set and the extra 55lbs in my hand both went tumbling into the smith machine where a few girls were doing inclines....talk about lookin like a jackass.  But I did get them to come over and nurse me back...I played it off like I fainted from working to hard LOL.

Any hoot classes start again for me this week so I'll try to make some extra time to get in here as much as possible!  You keep strong and put forth some energy into keeping focused!  Its times like these that seperate us from the wannabe's....we keep pushin through thick and thin...bad diet and slump...nothing gets us to stop doing what we love to do my friend!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey there Legion! Just checking in on you. Last w/o looks great!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

Hows it goin my Friend? I can't count the stupid things I've done at the gym!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 29, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Upright. Vertical. On my feet. heels hanging off the end of the step.


Calf accident, eh? - 

...


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 29, 2005)

Tonight was a light chest workout, my will was there, but my body was not responding.  It was a long day, student's first day of class.  One of my students never made it back to school, was killed last week by a rival gang member.  Cast a pall on the day.

RACK BENCH:  1's and 2's off low rack, explode up, 10 second negative, 275 lbs
REVERSE GRIP BENCH:  3 sets 185x 8, felt heavy, went slow with extra squeeze at top 
HEAVY PRESSDOWNS: (double pully pressdowns) 200 lb stack x3x7-8 reps
KICKBACKS: 2 sets 50 lbs.  arms felt dead.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your bad day my Friend!!! Hope it gets better for you!!!
Solid w/o there too my Friend, Great #'s!!!
How do you like the reverse grip benches? They are more for your tri's right?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your bad day my Friend!!! Hope it gets better for you!!!
> Solid w/o there too my Friend, Great #'s!!!
> How do you like the reverse grip benches? They are more for your tri's right?



Well, I have heard a great variety of plusses and negatives about them, what they work, how they feel, mechanical advantage and disadvantage.. i only really pay attention to how my body reacts to them.  I don't always do them, and I am not in the position to attempt a max bench right now.  I DETEST the bench, but I have made it my mission to hit a particular number in the bench before i back off it for good.  There are a million posts on this forum about young gym buffs trying to impress the shit out of one another with their bench numbers, and I really don't care about mine stacks up to the next guy.  There are millions out there who bench a great deal more than I.  I am tall, with long arms, and benches mess with my shoulders.  MY cleans are great, I push press a great deal, squats and deads are fine.  I care little anymore about that flipping bench press.  I switched to reverse grip to record the differences they make in my bench workout, whether or not they help or hinder.  Besides, after five explosive sets of 1's and 2's off the rack, i was gassed for heavy power-syle benches off the uprights, so i dropped to 185 reverse to grind out some quick ups, slow negatives.  My lats are almost as sore as my pecs.. intersting. 
   The gym is, now more than ever, a theraputic sort of containment venue, for which to channel and release my rage.  I burn inside, more often than not, and there is a point in there, where I am loose and fluid, where I am white knuckles and gritty teeth, and I get lost for a while, just me, the music, and the muscle.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

when does school start?


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when does school start?




Started last week.  This will be a good year.  Got off to a rough start, but I'm getting back to rythm with the workouts.  It's so hard to balance wife with kid with day and night job with the workouts, but I get creative.   thanks for checking in.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I burn inside, more often than not, and there is a point in there, where I am loose and fluid, where I am white knuckles and gritty teeth, and I get lost for a while, just me, the music, and the muscle.


I hear ya on that...I dazed out today while doing cardio....damn I wish I could daze out like that while lifting I could use that extra boost!

Hey man a crappy w/o is better then non.....so everyone has been tellign me the past few months.  Take the good with the bad and run with em big guy!  It always gets easier as the day goes on....hardest part is getting out of bed.





ps: I'd kill to put up numbers like you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

I hear ya my Friend!!! Numbers are just that, Numbers!!! I may not put up a bunch of weight, but I know my FORM is solid,and to me thats more important!!! I hear ya about the Gym too, always feels like therapy you know!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 31, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I DETEST the bench, but I have made it my mission to hit a particular number in the bench before i back off it for good.


 What number are you going for?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 31, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I DETEST the bench, but I have made it my mission to hit a particular number in the bench before i back off it for good.


 What number are you going for?


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

Not posted much lately.  This week is another week of lacking in the gym.  I am not worried, I am determined.  I'll be back guys.


----------



## grant (Sep 4, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Not posted much lately. This week is another week of lacking in the gym. I am not worried, I am determined. I'll be back guys.


 Sounds good Legion, hope all is well.  Take it easy.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

why not just switch to a 2-3 day routine if you are short on time?


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not just switch to a 2-3 day routine if you are short on time?


Because I neither see nor feel results from this.  This is what I did last year, and all it was was maintainance for me.  Not fun, physically or psychologically.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Because I neither see nor feel results from this. This is what I did last year, and all it was was maintainance for me. Not fun, physically or psychologically.


 What was your routine. I bet P, or myself could help you make a 3 day split that would yeild results.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What was your routine. I bet P, or myself could help you make a 3 day split that would yeild results.




the basic routine that i have been sticking to is posted at the beginning of my journal.   I have reworked it this week, and have planned out a schedule that should get me in and hit all that needs to be hit on a regular basis.  I will do a hybrid pl/bb program until new years, trying to put on lean mass and drop the fat from my waist.  Then, I will structure a strict pl routine, dropping most of the assistance movements, save for maybe one per bodypart, but I have not gotten to that bridge yet.  I have been voraciously reading the "weightlifting encyclopedia" that P funk and i talked about, and am more and more considering just dropping the joint-popping powerlifting bodybuilding crap altogether in a year and becoming an oly weightlifting purist.  i have been toying with that for almost two years now, but oly weightlifting and strongman don't go hand in hand for me.  right now, i want the size and the raw strength that pl gives me.  fine.  its more about stoking the aggression, the release.  My job overwhelms me, i bring it home, and that is not good. my family does not need to see that.  the gym is my meditation, sometimes a punishment, sometimes a reward.  but its an obsession.  the first time i hit a 600 dl, i changed forever.  i want that back, i want to spin off all the excess crap that holds me back, whether it be useless information that i hear from less than educated individuals, or the desire to sleep in, or the calling of a tall cold beer or sheer laziness... i was dedicated once, i am dedicated now.  thats what its all about, my friends.  i fear that so many of you think i am negative, self-depreciating... i do this alone, and that gets hard, because i am so solitary and secretive in the gym.  i do not pose, i do not wear revealing clothing, i do not stand around and watch myself workout in the mirror.  i do not go there to watch thong-wearing pole dancers or stare down the ignorant meatheads.  i become a vicious, fierce warrior and internalize the music and the rage and the weights.  i fight it and myself, and love the war i wage.  this is my competition.  this is my test and my salvation.  to race through a day, to teach by day and sling long island iced teas at night is exhausting, but soon enough i will find a school that pays a master's level teacher what I should be making, and not have to work the night job, and ill get to see my kid and ill get to hit the weights and make my paintings again.  but for now, for this next year, i hope my shoulders stay strong so i can carry all this shit around.  
   I am the nicest guy you will ever meet.  ill do anything for someone in need.  but i burn and i do these things in the gym because i am fueled to do so.... compelled.  ingrained, mechanical and yet, visceral.   I want freakish strength, i want mass and an imposing presence, because my job requires this.  its part of my nature, the "gentle giant."  i dont care about definition, vascularity, tan skin, bf % or how i look in calvin kleins.  i only care about being "big bill."  about quelling the fires for one more day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

(You been smokin the weed?)

Take a deep breath at work - 
(It's never worth your health or your family)
One of the reasons I have not strived for a higher level of management

The Olympic lifting is like nothing I have ever done before...
I'm having fun learning, I purposely gave up all the exercises
that the BB guys like to whore on,
now I laugh at them as I stride to the back and start throwing barbells on the floor,
I can do a whole workout from the same spot


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> (You been smokin the weed?)
> 
> Take a deep breath at work -
> (It's never worth your health or your family)
> ...





I completely agree with you, my friend.  Concentration curls?  Bah.  And no, no weed for me.  Just a bit too much coffee and a stimulating poker game tonight, now im trying to figure out how to teach Math to gangbangers on Tuesday.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

Damn legion, I think your 400 posts have more text than my 2500.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Damn legion, I think your 400 posts have more text than my 2500.




yeah, i should shut up.

im a poet.  i think out loud.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> yeah, i should shut up.
> 
> im a poet.  i think out loud.


 I don't mean to get into your presonal stuff, but are you natural?


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I don't mean to get into your presonal stuff, but are you natural?




ask away, friend.  

natural... like, do i do roids?  all natural here.  just eat a lot, take my whey.  creatine makes me sick, tried andro 2 years ago before it became illegal, it really did not do much.  i have been tempted to juice, but thats all it is, a temptation.  from what i read on this forum, i am too young still.  and why?  why would i do that?  natural is me, and its me that is in the gym.  i am touchy enough, agitated enough.  i don't need a chemical personality.  i have an addictive personallity, and have battled addiction in the past, and don't want to tempt fate with anything else.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> ask away, friend.
> 
> natural... like, do i do roids? all natural here. just eat a lot, take my whey. creatine makes me sick, tried andro 2 years ago before it became illegal, it really did not do much. i have been tempted to juice, but thats all it is, a temptation. from what i read on this forum, i am too young still. and why? why would i do that? natural is me, and its me that is in the gym. i am touchy enough, agitated enough. i don't need a chemical personality. i have an addictive personallity, and have battled addiction in the past, and don't want to tempt fate with anything else.


 Your not too young lol. Maybe just not experienced enough. Steroids aren't addictive, though. I know what your saying though I've battled addiction too. More than once.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Your not too young lol. Maybe just not experienced enough. Steroids aren't addictive, though. I know what your saying though I've battled addiction too. More than once.




I know they are not addictive.  I am just confused about steroids.  i have researched them quite a bit, but i think im missing something.  i have read that they really don't impact strength the way they do muscle size.  but i have also read accounts of oly weightlifters using them for strength gains.  what gives?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

I have never juiced but have watched many that train around me do it
Most made gains, but not much more than what I did - 

So we play where are they now???  Most are fat, and don't train at all - 

It was a quick way to get what they wanted,
But I want the lifestyle, not the moment, this is something that lasts -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I have never juiced but have watched many that train around me do it
> Most made gains, but not much more than what I did -
> 
> So we play where are they now???  Most are fat, and don't train at all -
> ...




AGAIN i concur with Monkeyman.  well said.  i am a purist, and besides, my son is my world.  i could not be a good father, based on my own personal values, and do something like that.  if i was a single man, certainly.  but i would do anything for Sean, do anything, or not do some things for him.  this is one of them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I know they are not addictive. I am just confused about steroids. i have researched them quite a bit, but i think im missing something. i have read that they really don't impact strength the way they do muscle size. but i have also read accounts of oly weightlifters using them for strength gains. what gives?


 There are steroids for strength and ones for size. I will find you examples in a minute.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 5, 2005)

Brother Legion, I completely agree with you my Friend!!! My LilBit IS my life too, and I will do anything for her, and nothing that would jeopardize her and I together!!! My wife and daughter are the 2 most important woman in my life, and I never, NEVER want to be without them!!! You are an admireable person my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> AGAIN i concur with Monkeyman.  well said.  i am a purist, and besides, my son is my world.  i could not be a good father, based on my own personal values, and do something like that.  if i was a single man, certainly.  but i would do anything for Sean, do anything, or not do some things for him.  this is one of them.


Great post here. I don't think Steroids help in Oly lifts as much because of the explosiveness. They will increase strength but explosiveness is more important. 

I've definately considered 'roids and still do time to time. But I have an addictive and impatient personality as well and while I think roids can be used in a safe manner, someone like me will undoubtedly end up abusing them.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 5, 2005)

I guess that was the case with many of the guys I lifted with in my mid 20's
addictive personalities...

I know myself too, and I could very well get hooked on the rush of Roids...
I loved the rush of PH's, and thats small time according to most of the
hardcore guys in here

So I think I'll just stick to being a regular guy -


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2005)

Man i don't know where to start its been so long since I've been in here.  Legion you made some really great posts....really heart touching...your such a great guy!!!

As for the roids I think it depends on the person!  They are the shoot you load in 2 second trainers that juice up an extra 50lbs then stop lifting.  I think those who have made it a lifestyle already are the ones that benefit the most b/c they wont just stop once they reached their goals b/c they know how to play the game.  They know you stop lifting you stop growing you stop everything so you can't just flat out stop. 

as for being addictive and wanting a quick fix...c'mon everyone would like to take the easy way out the only thing that stops people are the health reasons IMO.  Thats the only thing....and of course it will be addiciting.  Not the drug itself but the strength and size gains will want you to keep juicin so you are always imrpoving. Not sure if that made sense but in my head it did!  LOL


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

As far as Gear goes, its near impossible to get a biological addiction because it doesnt stimulate the pleasure centers in the brain, from what i understand. HOWEVER, psychological addiction is very possible...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

Where's the big guy today???

Must have been a rough day in the prison school -


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Where's the big guy today???
> 
> Must have been a rough day in the prison school -


That'd be my guess!  C'mon back big guy!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> That'd be my guess!  C'mon back big guy!




Awwww, C'mon.  Yer making me feel all sissy wussy inside. 
Things are fine.  I'm just adjusting to the new schedule.  This year I have the eight most at risk kids in the school, and its a rough road to establishing both trust and dominance.  I end up in a physical management with one or several of them daily, (physical management= restraint for the purpose of safety of student/staff due to physical acting out) and rush to either pick up my son at day care or my night shift at work.  I have had to rearrange my workouts, going from six workouts a week to none, now realizing that i have time for FOUR workouts weekly, which jsut doesn't seem like enough.  WHat do you guys think?  My goal is serious mass/strength.  I want my muscles back.


----------



## WATTS (Sep 8, 2005)

i think you will do fine with 4 days a week....will give your body a little more rest to grow. just need to rethink your workouts a little bit to make everything fit. you'll do fine though. so what is your split your ganna be doing(like what days)? maybe we can help ya compose something. 

so what grade do you teach? the physical management sounds kinda tough.


is the title of your journal from an ICP song? reminds me of one. lol.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol, no, thats from a really old poem...


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2005)

4 days is plenty!!  You just gotta work the right lifts for the right days!!!  Hit em hard and hit em......well hard LOL.

I know you like to use oly lifts so I can't help ya there but ask P he will be able to help ya out some more then i could!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, P-funk'll show you whats up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Good stuff and advice in here. I like what you do for a job Legion, very respectable


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 10, 2005)

Four days is plenty, do 
  day 1: squat work
  day 2: bench work
  day 3: off
  day 4: olympic work
  day 5: off
  day 6:deadlift and back work
  day 7: off

 Or something like that. How many weeks left until you switch completely to olympic work? Those routine can be done with 4 days a week pretty well too.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 11, 2005)

Two days on, good to be back in the game.  Yesterday, kicked things off with a non-deadlift back routine.  

Heavy barbell rows
185x2x12 warmup
225x8
225x8
315x2 (felt strain in lower back)

Dumbbell one-arm rows

135x8
155x 3
135x8
135x8

supported reverse-grip rows (head supported on incline bench)

3 sets 135lbs complete failure 

Close grip pullups x 40
Double drop wide grip pulldowns 
1 set 200/150/80/20

Hammer Curls

3 double drop sets
65/50/35



 I was scheduled to do heavy squats today, but my hams and glutes were taxed and sore from yesterday, which i did not anticipate.  Biceps and lats sore, traps sore, even delts were sore.  I did not want to take the day off today, so i did moderate weight bench work.  Went something like this.

Rack Bench

2 sets 285 lbs x 3 reps (weight starting off at chest)
3 sets 225 x 5 reps, jump immediately on bench for burnout reps @135 following each set

2 sets cable crossovers (usually dont do these, but lats and back were sore, needed something to finish off the pecs.)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

lol...155lb db row....FREAK!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol...155lb db row....FREAK!


  ...  Yeah, no crap!?!?

"315x2 (felt strain in lower back)"   -  

 Last time I tried 275, I blew out a hernia -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol...155lb db row....FREAK!




FREAK??? is this that crazy?  There is a silly dumbbell handle in my gym that no one uses, weighs almost 11 pounds.  I throw on four 25 lbs, four 10's.  Funny, its still a pretty strict movement!  Ill get video, I SWEAR TO GOD this is legit.  I love it, it rips up my obliques too.  

Mudge is big on rowing, and after reading his journal, I worked in the heavy barbell rows, which I haven't done in almost a year.  My gut was to do them on the smith machine, but i like to keep it old school, so I did them with ass out and chin up, but I missed my one arm db rows.  Scared the chatty teenages away, thats for sure.  I sweated up the flat bench i was using.  Almost let one rip.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

I think a 155lb one arm DB row is pretty crazy.  The DBs in my gym only go up to 100 and i can get that for about 12-15 reps in one set.  I could maybe handle a 120lb DB for 5 reps.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 11, 2005)

Is it counter productive to go that heavy?  I get results, so I assume I'm answering my own question.  With all the deadlifting I do, I usually don't like the barbell rows without support.  Strains the back.  Does being tall leave my lower back more susceptible to injury?  I used to think I knew what I was doing, but I come here to learn.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Is it counter productive to go that heavy?  I get results, so I assume I'm answering my own question.  With all the deadlifting I do, I usually don't like the barbell rows without support.  Strains the back.  Does being tall leave my lower back more susceptible to injury?  I used to think I knew what I was doing, but I come here to learn.




I don't think it is counter productive to go heavy at all.  One arm DB rows are supported....your non-working arm is stretched out supporting the upper body.  I used to do lots of heavy bent rows but then I read something Dr. Leistner said about it placing the lumbar spine in a tough position because of the weight you can use on the exercise and being prone like that and rowing.  So I stopped. I recently through them back in though.  As long as your form is good you should be okay.  Being tall and having a long torso can place more strain on the back though because of the distance the weight is being held from the lumbar spine.  I try and do supported rows as much as possible but occasionally will do them bent over without support.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 11, 2005)

Excellent.  

  How do I post video on the forum?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 11, 2005)

At my old gym we had DBs that went to 160...
The highest I could ever hit was 150's x8rx4s
when I was young and strong -  



			
				* Legion * said:
			
		

> Excellent.
> 
> How do I post video on the forum?


I used PUTFILE.COM seemed to work pretty well 
Then posted the link to PUTFILE -


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 11, 2005)

Holy cow my Friend, Incredible weights there!!! I can't wait to see the video!!! I take my hat off to you BRother Legion!!! Hows it goin? Hope life is taking it easy on you and yours!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 11, 2005)

Monkeyman:  Thank you for the help.  I feel like a geek going to the gym with a video camera, but i can keep it discreet.

Archangel:  Whats up brother?  Thanks for the encouragement, but what I make up in numbers, I lose in my between set rest time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

Heya bro damn awsome weights.  I agree with the majority you are sick LOL.  I will have to try some heavy DB rows...for a while they would hurt my shoulder (after the torn cuff) so I only did them light but maybe this tuesday I'll try and do em nice and heavy!!  Good idea LOL.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bro damn awsome weights.  I agree with the majority you are sick LOL.  I will have to try some heavy DB rows...for a while they would hurt my shoulder (after the torn cuff) so I only did them light but maybe this tuesday I'll try and do em nice and heavy!!  Good idea LOL.




i admit, i have nasty shoulder problems when i bench, but keeping the elbow in and pulling the dumbbell to my serratus muscle really do not hurt my shoulders at all.  they are my favorite back exercise, next to deadlifts. honestly, i got the best development from using db rows, pullups, and deadlifts, with some cleans.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 12, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> i admit, i have nasty shoulder problems when i bench, but keeping the elbow in and pulling the dumbbell to my serratus muscle really do not hurt my shoulders at all.  they are my favorite back exercise, next to deadlifts. honestly, i got the best development from using db rows, pullups, and deadlifts, with some cleans.


  I'll try em tomorrow....off to shower just got back from a big fire!!


----------



## waking_life (Sep 13, 2005)

Legion do you work in DOC in Saint Charles?I have visted family their not a good place.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 13, 2005)

waking_life said:
			
		

> Legion do you work in DOC in Saint Charles?I have visted family their not a good place.




ouch, i completely understand.  no, i work at a place in Hillside.  i have students that have both come from and are going to DOC.  we take all students, there is no expulsion, no suspension.  the only way out is graduation or jail.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Brother Legion!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Legion!





HEY BROTHER FISHY!!!!!!

saw you online just as you signed off.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> the only way out is graduation or jail.


Sounds like my family, but it would be death instead of graduation -


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

How goes it with you?


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sounds like my family, but it would be death instead of graduation -


Are things that bad?  Wherabouts are you from?


----------



## waking_life (Sep 14, 2005)

My family is good.I'm sure you are grateful of your upbringing see how some kids are raised these days.I'm from Monmouth which an hour west of Peoria.15 minutes from Iowa.Keep up the big numbers.Go White Sox


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Are things that bad? Wherabouts are you from?


Detroit...

They aren't criminals, they are from another galaxy I think -


----------



## waking_life (Sep 14, 2005)

I blame the parents more than the kids


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 14, 2005)

waking life:  yes, I know where Monmouth is, we played them in High School for football championships (I went to Driscoll Catholic)  Its too easy to blame anyone, parents, kids, tv, government... this is a problem bigger than anyone.  I am on the front lines with these boys, and it is more than being an "angry teenager."  I am writing a book about what its like.  Its interesting to read particular threads on this forum, with different people spouting off about the government and racism and whatever.  I care a great deal for these guys.  I get my hands dirty working with the spite and the aggression... behind which is still just a kid needing to be needed.  

Monkeyman.. Detroit.. what a place.  My father almost moved us to Flint fifteen years ago.... SHEESH.  I really don't think i need to say anything about that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Flint Sux bad... 

It's small and it really doesn't have any nice suburbs to escape to -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Flint Sux bad...
> 
> It's small and it really doesn't have any nice suburbs to escape to -




Around here, there really is not such thing as a suburb.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 14, 2005)

Brother Legion, hows life treatin you and yours? I hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Legion, hows life treatin you and yours? I hope all is well my Friend!!!



Things are good, my friend.  We are wondering if I might be a Daddy again.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 14, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Things are good, my friend.  We are wondering if I might be a Daddy again.


  If so, then congrats.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

A second on the Amazing Abmastical Aggie's (im a hick, dont worry) comment! If so, big congrats! Those are some kids that'll learn the difference between right and wrong, the world can be sure of that!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

Back, beat, and feeling pumped.  Great workout tonight, following a mediocre deadlift/front squat routine yesterday.  Tonight was bench work, reverse grips from the low rack, ripped out five sets of five at 235 lbs.  Feeling strong, hit close grips for four sets of seven or eight at 200.  Hit the hammer dip/pressdown thing, then hammer curls, then a set of incline cables just to hit the upper pecs.  I hate incline benching, but my pecs look funky because the middle is so much thicker than the upper pec over my clavicle.  

   My schedule is down to a science now, so few excuses to keep me from the iron.  I feel strong again, big, and despite a few bangs and bruises from teaching, healthy.  


   I picked up a ten pound keg of sportpharma whey protein from Costco... any good?  I dunno, but right now, I'm not worried so much about super high quality protein powder, because some is better than none.  The GNC here is a RIPOFFF... and I make it policy not to order online, since I had my card number intercepted and screwed up a couple of years ago.  

   Thanks for checking in guys and gals, I appreciate the kindness.  I apologize to those whose journal I normally visit, I will be around more soon.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2005)

good job on the close grip!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good job on the close grip!




Man, they feel awesome.  I try and keep it slow and tight, and I find that these, paired with dips and the occasional cable pressdown, work my triceps for both strength and mass better than the single joint movements like kickbacks and skullcrushers.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> single joint movements like kickbacks


Those are for girls -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good job on the close grip!




You came to mind yesterday in the gym, I was doing front squats, and did a set or three of cleans, but kept hitting my legs with my elbows when I went low for the catch.  I know this is a disqualification.  I have been trying to do my front squats with the "clean style" grip, keeping my upper arms high and stable.  These are a great deal harder than the "crossover" type grip I had been using, and is a bit hard on the wrists.  
   Also, I did two sets of front squat to push press, which are wicked.  Keeping the momentum on 225 lbs to a push press is fun, but hard on my neck.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Those are for girls -



Obviously you have not seen my man boobs.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2005)

work on keeping the bar closer to your body when you clean the weight so that the bar doesn't get out infront causing you to jump to it and round forwarda nd touch your knee.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

Man I hate the crossed grip - 

I never, ever, did FRTSQTS because it was so uncomfortable
the olympic grip is so much more stable to me


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> work on keeping the bar closer to your body when you clean the weight so that the bar doesn't get out infront causing you to jump to it and round forwarda nd touch your knee.




I am impatient, and therefore I use too much weight, and therefore I do not control the weight.  I lose myself in the gym sometimes, moving from familiar to uncharted territory that is this oly lifting.  Thanks for the advice.  There is an excellent section in the "Encyclopedia of Weightlifting" by A. Dreschler that discusses "special requirements for powerlifters" who are transitioning to oly lifting.  Perhaps I am a great example.  It is simpler for my ego and my slow burn in the gym to muscle the weight up, but the finesse and grace and disciplined explosion of all muscles at the correct time is what I am moving towards.  My impatience is my greatest detriment.  

   I will work on keeping the weights in close... I think I will drop my cleans down to 95 lbs and drop the slop from my clean routine.   (sounded like rap!  my students are rubbing off on me!)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> My impatience is my greatest detriment


At least it is not your body... (physical)


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> At least it is not your body... (physical)




Well, impatience AND my man boobies.  That, and I go commando at the gym.   Hope I dont split my shorts.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Well, impatience AND my man boobies. That, and I go commando at the gym. Hope I dont split my shorts.


 
No, I mean your mind-muscle barriers can be slo-mo'd and re-learned...

You can't take a step back away from an injury -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No, I mean your mind-muscle barriers can be slo-mo'd and re-learned...
> 
> You can't take a step back away from an injury -




True true true.  This is just a testament that lifting weights is not a mindless activity for imbeciles.  Read Funk's journal, and what he experienced at his recent meet.  It takes YEARS to master the simple task of lifting a particular amount of weight over one's head, and yet, one can reap the rewards early on from attempting the lifts in a controlled environment.  Its tough not having a coach, or even the proper facility, however, to incorporate the precepts of oly lifting into one's workout (successfully and intelligently) is only beneficial.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

I gotta tell you, working from powerlifts into these
with no transitional phase or anything, isn't as easy as I expected -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I gotta tell you, working from powerlifts into these
> with no transitional phase or anything, isn't as easy as I expected -




Not at all.  The tightness is daunting, especially in my shoulders.  My flexibility is naught, and my abs are weaker than I thought as well.  Time to teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Not at all. The tightness is daunting, especially in my shoulders. My flexibility is naught, and my abs are weaker than I thought as well. Time to teach an old dog new tricks.


You're a pup JR -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You're a pup JR -




LOL!   I suppose.. Its all relative!  Not a pup compared to the teenagers working out at my gym, DOING CURLS ON THE SQUAT RACK!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> DOING CURLS ON THE SQUAT RACK!!!!!!!


WHATCHOO TAWKIN BOUT WILLIS...

I do curls on the squat rack...

Because those are the only bars that I can put enough weight on - 

Plus nobody uses all six racks...
(The teeny-boppers don't do anything but bench) -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> WHATCHOO TAWKIN BOUT WILLIS...
> 
> I do curls on the squat rack...
> 
> ...





jus playin man.  goofin.  you know.  ha ha?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

Heya bud hows things going?!

Glad everything is dialed down to the T and all is working!!!!

I gotta read up on some links people gave me about front squats with an oly grip....sounds fun!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks bolt!  Good to hear from you.  

Tonight, I did something awe inspiring.  It is my wife's and my second anniversary, so we went out to eat.  I had a 32 oz porterhouse w/ steamed broccoli... I ATE ALL OF IT!!!!  excellent.  wonder how much protein that was... too much at once, i assume.  Off day from the gym, tomorrow is heavy squats.  See y'all soon.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

who cares how much protein it was.  A 32oz steak is the bomb!


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who cares how much protein it was.  A 32oz steak is the bomb!




No, friend, the bomb comes in the morning.  I'm sleepy.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 20, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Thanks bolt!  Good to hear from you.
> 
> Tonight, I did something awe inspiring. It is my wife's and my second anniversary, so we went out to eat. I had a 32 oz porterhouse w/ steamed broccoli... I ATE ALL OF IT!!!! excellent. wonder how much protein that was... too much at once, i assume. Off day from the gym, tomorrow is heavy squats. See y'all soon.


 Around 300, if it was lean which I assume was not the case. Maybe around 200.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 20, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Around 300, if it was lean which I assume was not the case. Maybe around 200.




OH SO NOW IM FAT??????


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I had a 32 oz porterhouse w/ steamed broccoli... I ATE ALL OF IT!!!! excellent. wonder how much protein that was...


Enough...



			
				* Legion * said:
			
		

> Off day from the gym, tomorrow is heavy squats


Red meat make'um strong lift


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2005)

Damn 32oz thats insane!!!!!  Good job bud LOL thats worth bragging about!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 20, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> No, friend, the bomb comes in the morning.  I'm sleepy.


   Atleast you enjoyed a good meal. I hope you and your wife had a wonderful anniversary.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 20, 2005)

thought I'd drop in...and HOLY COW...32oz??? I ate a steak over the weekend that was 6oz. and I barely finished the steak, and the baked apples...wowzers


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

He's MIA -


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He's MIA -



who's MIA?  I dated a girl named MIA once.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> who's MIA?  I dated a girl named MIA once.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been away for the past two weeks, delving deep into my teaching and my training.  I've flung myself headlong into my training, which is salvation from the tension and the torsion that I experience in the classroom.  The kids are tough, but we are successful... i wish to arm them with the knowledge of how to educate themselves.  
   I have written little here on the forum, primarily from sheer fatigue.. but my training is strong.  I have taken a break from back squats for about a month, just to focus on oly front squats.  My stength is through the roof... practicing jerks from the rack and front squats ATG... im working out with 225 for five reps and feel my legs hardening and growing, though I am not too worried about hypertrophy.  I just want to rekindle my gains in strength.  
   I have, however, dropped HEAVY benching, my collarbone has been hurting for two weeks, and im not sure what i have done.  I focus mostly on pressing, deadlifts, and front squats, and will resume back squatting in november.  I feel more elastic, less tight and bulky, and have been dropping bodyfat as well.  Im down to 275 from over 280 and ive been trying to clean up my diet.  i eat like shit, and therefore, i feel like shit.  
   I will post workouts and numbers tomorrow, i have to dig out my journal and post what i have been doing.   Thanks for staying in touch.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Glad to have you back my Friend!!! I hear you about heavy bench, I am dropping the weights considerably, and going with "PERFECT" form!!! Are you a White Sox fan? Maybe my Cardinals will meet your guys in the Series!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad to have you back my Friend!!! I hear you about heavy bench, I am dropping the weights considerably, and going with "PERFECT" form!!! Are you a White Sox fan? Maybe my Cardinals will meet your guys in the Series!!!



... I am more a Cardinals fan than a White Sox fan!  I was just in St Louis three days ago on my drive to Kansas City.  Missou really is not that scenic.. could you please do something about that?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

wish I could my Friend!!! Let me know the next time your around these woods, maybe we can get together for lunch or somethin!!! *GO CARDS!!!*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> ... I am more a Cardinals fan than a White Sox fan! I was just in St Louis three days ago on my drive to Kansas City. *Missou really is not that scenic*.. could you please do something about that?


 

 You must have not went to the Mark Twain National forest...
 That place is plenty scenic...


 It looks just like Dagobah!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> wish I could my Friend!!! Let me know the next time your around these woods, maybe we can get together for lunch or somethin!!! *GO CARDS!!!*


 

It took four hours to get to St Louis, but if you give me enough notice, ill drive.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> It took four hours to get to St Louis, but if you give me enough notice, ill drive.


Maybe you can come down for the Show-Me's, it's a bodybuilding show I am doing in May!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Maybe you can come down for the Show-Me's, it's a bodybuilding show I am doing in May!!!




Awesome.  My students dont get out til mid June, but I can make time.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Awesome.  My students dont get out til mid June, but I can make time.


It's usually around the 3rd Saturday of the Month!!! Would be cool to have ya down, a few people from here (IronMagazine) might be going too, will prolly go out to eat afterwards if your interested!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's usually around the 3rd Saturday of the Month!!! Would be cool to have ya down, a few people from here (IronMagazine) might be going too, will prolly go out to eat afterwards if your interested!!!




Eating is probably my best event.  Don't believe me?  check out the new pics i posted. note the lovehandles and droopy pecs.  Who is going from IM?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Eating is probably my best event.  Don't believe me?  check out the new pics i posted. note the lovehandles and droopy pecs.  Who is going from IM?


Don't be so critical my Friend, Nice size you have, I posted in your galery!!! I believe Brother Gary, Brother Pylon, possibly Sister Billie and Sister Cris, and maybe Brother Fish!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I have been away for the past two weeks, delving deep into my teaching and my training.  I've flung myself headlong into my training, which is salvation from the tension and the torsion that I experience in the classroom.  The kids are tough, but we are successful... i wish to arm them with the knowledge of how to educate themselves.
> I have written little here on the forum, primarily from sheer fatigue.. but my training is strong.  I have taken a break from back squats for about a month, just to focus on oly front squats.  My stength is through the roof... practicing jerks from the rack and front squats ATG... im working out with 225 for five reps and feel my legs hardening and growing, though I am not too worried about hypertrophy.  I just want to rekindle my gains in strength.
> I have, however, dropped HEAVY benching, my collarbone has been hurting for two weeks, and im not sure what i have done.  I focus mostly on pressing, deadlifts, and front squats, and will resume back squatting in november.  I feel more elastic, less tight and bulky, and have been dropping bodyfat as well.  Im down to 275 from over 280 and ive been trying to clean up my diet.  i eat like shit, and therefore, i feel like shit.
> I will post workouts and numbers tomorrow, i have to dig out my journal and post what i have been doing.   Thanks for staying in touch.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 12, 2005)

Yesterday:  Bench work, (futile, but somewhat amusuing) Arms, abs
Tonight:
   Oly Front Squat:  3 sets 8@150, 2 sets 5@185, 2 sets 1@225 (hams tight)
   Dumbbell Row:  2 sets 5@150, 2 sets 10@115
   Rumanian Deads: 3 sets 8 or 9 reps @ 225 
   Pulldowns/Hammer row superset 3 sets, 180/135 respectively


   Felt strong, front squats a struggle.  I was supposed to do heavy deads tonight, but my low back is still screwy.  Ill do them Saturday instead of Delts/cleans.  Push that workout to sunday.  Traps are fried, forearms fried, hams tight and tense.  I stretched well, and am hydrated, but they won't give, making squatting a bitch.  I'll resume back squatting once i get 225 lbs up for 6 reps or so... its not the legs that give on these, its my back.  
   Diet is cleaner, but i woke up late this morning, and forgot my lunch.. cafeteria was serving BOLOGNA sandwiches, which i declined.  Lunch was four cartons of 2% milk, 3 sliim jims and a diet pop.  ugh. 
   Dinner, I made quesadillas with shredded chicken, corn tortillas, colby/jack cheese, diced tomatoes, cilantro, red onion, and some garlic.  My kid loves em.  Ate seven, but they weren't that big.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll take a Quesadilla my Friend!!!
Solid w/o too, nice numbers!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2005)

Good lord 7...kinda sounds like me LOL.  Order dinner tonight at bennegins(sp?)...lemme get the salmon, ribs, steak combo with mashed taters, loaded potato, stewed apples, and a salad!  Polished that whole mother off heh!

Awsome numbers bro!  Def power there!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 13, 2005)

hi legion!!  lookin good in here!!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. 


Arch:  yessir, as you can tell from my pic, I love to eat, and love to cook.  I'm so domesticated.

Deadbolt:  Bennigans has banned me,  I'm no longer allowed.  

BReed:  HEY!  How are you?  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Looking good in here. How's the back doing anyway?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 14, 2005)

Breed??   

please call me Billie


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Breed??
> 
> please call me Billie





I MEANT B REED!!!!!  I have fat fingers.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here. How's the back doing anyway?




Its weird, its all low back.  I'm beginning to wonder if its so tense from being on my feet all day long. For three years, I had no problem deadlifting, then messed it all up with a 225 warmup deadlift!!!!  its better now, but still acts up from deads, and im a little timid with the heavier deads.  Ive switched to sumo style deads, which seems to help.  I also switched my grip on bench to underhand grip about six months ago, which has made some definate improvement as well.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 15, 2005)

Workout today was long and strong, back feels better.

Hit four sets of 405 on deadlift @ 3-4 reps each, (sumo style)  and two sets clean style for higher reps, 245 with 25 lb plates  so that I can get lower and develop the drive.

  Hit push presses for three sets @ 205 for 5 reps
  Seated Military for two sets 135x8
  Wide grip high pulls two sets double drop 115/105/95
  Static hold dumbbell laterals (used to be called "muscling out" in the old days, holding a dumbbell or kettle bell at arm's length.  Tried this today, I find it foolish, it hurts in the shoulder joint too much.)

   Ive been eating all day.. one of my students was sent home yesteday with strep, so I'm a bit addled, praying not to get sick.  I'm sick of tuna.  I'm sick of skim milk.  I couldn't possibly drink any more coffee.  I need new gym shoes.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 16, 2005)

Gotta push the workout from this afternoon to later tonight... I hate that.  My gym closes at ten, and I won't be ready by then.

I DO have weights in the garage, but they are the old Sears-Roebuck cast iron type, not the big OLY type one finds in the gym.  Its enough to get the job done, I just dont have a bench.  I have about twelve milk crates, (ghetto) but they work for dumbbell rowing and as a platform for romanian deads, front squats, and perhaps dumbbell benching.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 16, 2005)

Been a good while since I've had tuna, its all chicken and whey for me these days. Haven't had milk in I dont know how long, certainly not regularly for a few months.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 16, 2005)

Heya man good lookin w/o!!!

Yea sometimes ya just get sick of it.  I'm tired of chicken these days.  Been living on whey, steak, and milk for the past week or so.  Just can't stomach chicken or pork anymore LOL.  I need to get me some tuna...haven't had that in ages!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man good lookin w/o!!!
> 
> Yea sometimes ya just get sick of it.  I'm tired of chicken these days.  Been living on whey, steak, and milk for the past week or so.  Just can't stomach chicken or pork anymore LOL.  I need to get me some tuna...haven't had that in ages!




YEah, I'm suprised to hear you and Mudge say that you don't eat much tuna.... man, its cheap, and, despite the crazy murcury scare, pretty tasty.  I vary my diet quite a bit, however, I don't get nearly enough veggies.  Never liked them, never will.  Chicken... how much more boring could it get?  The only way i REALLY like it is fried.  Not an option.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 16, 2005)

Just have to know how to prepare it, I really like mine with basil and my spanish rice.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 16, 2005)

You know as well as i do that preparing all that crap is a chore in itself.  I am by no means lazy, i have a small kitchen and a bit appetite.  I just toss in some mustard and relish, or ranch dressing and paprika.  Nothing better, however, than a blackened tuna steak.  We have a restaurant out here called Pappadeux, which is an amazing cajun joint.  They make a killer blackened tuna steak with dirty rice that just kills me every time.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 16, 2005)

Another thing I like to eat, especially earlier on in the day, is Zataran's brand black beans and rice, into which i dice and mix 8 oz of chicken that i whip up on the foreman grill.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 17, 2005)

I stopped eating tuna b/c I ate so much of it during my last competition I got sick of it.  But now I crae it from time to time.  I'll have to go pick some up.

Yea for the longest time I"ve been living on bland foreman grilled chicken and rice.  Thats it.  I need to start to spice things up some!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 17, 2005)

Awesome workout today.  

Push presses (or jerks, still really cant tell which I am doing... P Funk?)

  1 set 180x6
  2 set 205x4
  2 set 225x2, 1

Jerk from behind neck:
   3 sets double drop 150/135/115 for 12 reps... almost died

Wide grip high pulls
   3 sets 135x 6 or 7

Seated dumbbell press
   3 sets 70 lbs supersetted with seated lateral raise @ 25 lbs to failure


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 17, 2005)

I agree my Friend, Awesome w/o!!! Hows it goin in your neck of the woods?


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I agree my Friend, Awesome w/o!!! Hows it goin in your neck of the woods?




Well, we have some sports team which is doing pretty well at some sport...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Another thing I like to eat, especially earlier on in the day, is Zataran's brand black beans and rice, into which i dice and mix 8 oz of chicken that i whip up on the foreman grill.



Black beans are Oaxacan (x = h sound), I love them with my rice.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Black beans are Oaxacan (x = h sound), I love them with my rice.




I work at a Mexican joint at night, slinging margaritas.  we make awesome mexican food, (Cozymel's, if you've ever heard of it)  I get a lot of good food from there too.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2005)

Never heard of it, but if I ever am down that way I may visit. I love Mexican food (and the women).


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Awesome workout today.
> 
> Push presses (or jerks, still really cant tell which I am doing... P Funk?)
> 
> ...



Nice looking workout.  Lots of explosive movements!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Never heard of it, but if I ever am down that way I may visit. I love Mexican food (and the women).



There are 13 total, including several in California, one in Vegas, Texas,  Tennessee, Ohio, and others.http://www.cozymels.com/


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice looking workout.  Lots of explosive movements!




Thanks!  Though I have been primarily training as a powerlifter, I have found that oly style lifts are so much fun and such a challenge that I ought include some of the principals in my workouts.  Front squats, jerks, cleans... etc.  Everyone can benefit from these lifts, and my strength and reflex time have really gone up!
I neglect the bench, however, but that is matt ering to me less and less, becuause I have never been a very good bencher.  I switched to an underhand grip recently, which I much prefer, so I am working my way back up again in poundages.  

Could someone explain to me chains and resistance bands?  Is the weight not enough resistance?  How could/should I employ them in powerlifting training?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Could someone explain to me chains and resistance bands?  Is the weight not enough resistance?  How could/should I employ them in powerlifting training?



Chains and bands provide a variable resistance to an exercise.

The chains are draped over the bar, so they will increase the weight being lifted when the bar is far from the floor.  As the bar approaches the floor, some of the links at the end of the chain begin to rest on the floor, resulting in a lesser weight being on the bar.  As the bar moves away from the floor, the total weight being lifted increases as more of the chain comes off the floor.

You use them when you're trying to break a sticking point near lockout.
Bands have a similar effect, although the process to use them is slightly different.

I don't use chains, but I do have bands.  

Check out http://www.elitefts.com


----------



## Mudge (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, changes the linearity of the lift. You can also use bands in the reverse, so that the bottom of the bench is easier, by having them 'suspend' the bar in a power rack (you wouldn't want that many bands to actually suspend them of course).


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's some articles on chains and bands.  It's explained in more detail than I provided.

Chain Reaction: Accommodating Leverages

Chains and Bands

These articles and more can be found at deepsquatter.com


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

Good info guys.  I may steal it!

 I think you're right about the oly lift, Leg.  I'm thinking of adding some speed sets in before my HIT work (whenever I can get in the gym, that is) to add a level of intensity and improve quickness and reaction time.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good info guys.  I may steal it!
> 
> I think you're right about the oly lift, Leg.  I'm thinking of adding some speed sets in before my HIT work (whenever I can get in the gym, that is) to add a level of intensity and improve quickness and reaction time.




I get all messed up when people start talking about speed training and all of that.  I do some lifts fast as need be, such as jerks, exploding out of the hole in the squat, etc. Other lifts i will not so so quickly, obviously, deadlifts.   It gets too messy and distracting in my noisy, disheveled brain to focus on all of that.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Well, we have some sports team which is doing pretty well at some sport...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good info guys.  I may steal it!
> 
> I think you're right about the oly lift, Leg. I'm thinking of adding some speed sets in before my HIT work (whenever I can get in the gym, that is) to add a level of intensity and improve quickness and reaction time.


 It will also increase your strength. Force= speed x power (or some shit).


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 19, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> It will also increase your strength. Force= speed x power (or some shit).




Force= Mass x Acceleration


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Heya man looks like the powerlifting/oly lifting is really workin for ya.  Ya found your nac huh?  Keep on bustin your hump man its workin!

Hows the job treating ya?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 25, 2005)

come out, come out, wherever you are!!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2005)

Another usage for bands is to suspend the weight.  This is particularly useful for deadlifts.  It allows you to maintain a natural movement arc but "spots" you at the bottom of the lift so you are less fatigured at the top and can work with heavier poundages if your sticking point is at the top.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man looks like the powerlifting/oly lifting is really workin for ya.  Ya found your nac huh?*  Keep on bustin your hump man* its workin!
> 
> Hows the job treating ya?


  Come again DB ? 


 Wow Legion... I just finally took note how strong you are... Keep it up .


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> come out, come out, wherever you are!!!!!!





Aw, Shucks!    

I'm here.  I've just been so wiped, lately, that I have been going to bed aroudn 8:30 on my nights off.  Besides being a teacher, I also am the curriculum director at my school, and bartend two nights a week.   A really nasty flu got me last sunday, and I'm just now getting back in the gym.  No biggie, didn't kill me, and I kept the protein intake high, so I don't feel that I lost a lot. 


  Two good points.  I just finished my Master's Degree, and I just found out that I AM GOING TO BE A DADDY AGAIN!!!!!!!!   

   Now, time for the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I just finished my Master's Degree, and I just found out that I AM GOING TO BE A DADDY AGAIN!!!!!!!!



   

and


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

congratulatsion for both the degree and the child!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 30, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> and


I concur. Congrats big guy.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Aw, Shucks!
> 
> I'm here.  I've just been so wiped, lately, that I have been going to bed aroudn 8:30 on my nights off.  Besides being a teacher, I also am the curriculum director at my school, and bartend two nights a week.   A really nasty flu got me last sunday, and I'm just now getting back in the gym.  No biggie, didn't kill me, and I kept the protein intake high, so I don't feel that I lost a lot.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah man.  I'm glad to hear that life is going good for you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2005)

Heya man congrats!!!!  Glad to hear it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 31, 2005)

OH WOW!! congrats on both big guy!!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you all so much.  Im stoked.  
   Between my son being in daycare, and my wife and myself being teachers, our house is one great petri dish of malady and disease.  I'm suffering through a sinus infection, which leaves my head pounding.  workout was rough, i dropped the weight because the pressure in my cranuim was enough to drive me insane.  Did a few lighter sets of dumbbell bench, and some cable work for tris... shitty and base level, but at least i got my butt in the gym. 

The Incredible Hulk movie was on last night.  Awesome.  

   Started ADD medication today.  Ive been working with adult ADD for some time now, but its getting the best of me.  Doc put me on Concerta and Ritalin, which kills my appetite!  Im a voracious eater, but most of my meals were forced today, which I have not experienced in a long time.  Time to get more meal replacements.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 31, 2005)

Legion, congrats on the Master's and the new kid.  There's nothing like that kind of news.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Legion, congrats on the Master's and the new kid.  There's nothing like that kind of news.




Thanks a lot, and thank you for checking out my journal.  


Today:  Front Squats, Dumbbell Rows (Heavy), SLDL, Supported BB rows, pull-ups/CG pulldowns superset.  

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Good mind set bud a workout is better then none!

Sorry to hear about the food issue!  Always sux when something like that changes!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Brother Legion, hows it goin my Friend!!!


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 2, 2005)

SOmetimes, when I find myself tempted by the steroids that I find so many passing around my gym, I call to mind days like today, where I come so close to putting my fist through my desk in my classroom.  Some days, when I pray for Angels, I feel that I am driven by demons.  I forget to think, sometimes, and react with my muscle, hoping that my size and stature might just intimidate these broken, violent kids just enough to teach them a thing or two about being literate.  

   I'm tempted by chemical enhancements every day.  I gotta keep my head.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Psalms 91:11 my Friend!!!
Psalms 145:18, these 2 verses help me through some tough times my Friend!!! Keep your chin up and your heart light!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 2, 2005)

Just be strong my friend the man upstairs will guide you!!


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 6, 2005)

Helluva workout today.  I have redistributed my movements into a pulling day, a pushing day, a Back squat day, and a deadlift/core day.  Seems to be working well, I feel big and I feel strong.  I've dropped some bodyfat, too, since I started taking Concerta and Ritalin two weeks ago... cut my appetite.  I've begun to supplement the protein that I miss from eating less with Whey and skim milk, so things seem to be going fine.  Cut the caffeine intake, too, since I really don't seem to need it.

 Today was pushing/pressing day, primarily delts and front squats.  

*Front squat to press:*  8@150lbs, 5@ 180 lbs(could have hit one or two more) 3 @ 205, 1 @ 225x 3 sets
*Seated barbell press*:  Two double drop sets 185/155/135, about nine reps each
*Seated Dumbbell alternating press/lateral raise superset*:  Two sets 65 lbs (big negative) and 25 lbs laterl raise
Close Grip Bench: 3 sets 8@185
Hammer Curls: 3 sets 6@55


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome w/o, solid numbers Brother Legion!!! Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 6, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> *Front squat to press:* 8@150lbs, 5@ 180 lbs(could have hit one or two more) 3 @ 205, 1 @ 225x 3 sets


How deep are you squatting into these presses???


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 6, 2005)

Full front squat. I dont do this often, i missed a leg workout, and wanted to hit the squats a bit.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

Another no BS workout from the man.  Really nice overhead pressing strength, I must say.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Another no BS workout from the man.  Really nice overhead pressing strength, I must say.




Thanks man, its become a new fav.  I really rarely do much bench work, other than racking the weight in the power rack right at chest height and pressing the barbell dead off my chest.  Any other pressing I do is overhead.  Im working on my jerk tecnique, wish I had someone watch who knew what they were doing.  Its hard to watch in the mirror and concentrate on the heavier lifts, I should tape it and post it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2005)

How goes it my man!!!  Hows work and the lil one coming along?


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> How goes it my man!!!  Hows work and the lil one coming along?




Hey Brother.  Things are great.  Work is a challenge, to say the least.  WOrkouts are going well, its just a chore to post them every time.  I should be better about this.  


I've laid off the benching a great deal, save for CG and some presses off the rack.  It just feels counterproductive to me to be working on my overhead pressing, squatting/front squatting and back/deadlifts to then try to really up my max bench.  Im not a big bencher, I really dont care to be one.  

Things are well other than that, our little one will, depending on the gender, be named Conner Joseph or Abby Janelle.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

Glad things are coming along!  Dont worry i hate postingmy w/o's to LOL but I do it out of habbit dont ask me why.

Hey dont sweat the benching....I can't stand it myself....I'm a puller.  But I am not capable of powerlifting so matters well get some hypertrophy out of the deal ya know!

I like those names for the kid!  Good choices heh.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hey Brother. Things are great. Work is a challenge, to say the least. WOrkouts are going well, its just a chore to post them every time. I should be better about this.
> 
> 
> I've laid off the benching a great deal, save for CG and some presses off the rack. It just feels counterproductive to me to be working on my overhead pressing, squatting/front squatting and back/deadlifts to then try to really up my max bench. Im not a big bencher, I really dont care to be one.
> ...


 Glad to know there are others out there that think about bench that way.  

 Good names, BTW.  What's the due date?


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 11, 2005)

I suppose I keep going back to my old mindset of wanting to be a well-muscled individual.  I have always admired most those who had the musclemass of bodybuilders yet lifted like real strongmen.  Perhaps my ideal (IDEAL= zenith, pinnacle, paramount) would be Marius Pudzianowski.  Amazing physique. Insane strength.  That's what I envision when i train.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 12, 2005)

Good workout today after a week off from lifting.  

  Hit front squats, but I had pain due to some pretty massive bruising in my left calf.  Struggled through sets of 225, but it was hard to get out of the hole, feeling unstable on my feet.  
   Switched to seated presses, jerks from rack, and cg bench.  Not wonderful numbers, as far as weight, but at least I was there.  Finished with pushups between benches.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2005)

Pudzianowski is ajust a freak of nature!  He is out of this world....but dont forget that isn't natural LOL.

You just need to do what you want.....if you want that build you need to work for it....if your going for the oly lifts then work on those.  I'm sure you can come up with that even median if ya searched around.


----------

